# Cómo hacer las cosas mal en el foro.



## Cacho (May 8, 2010)

He visto ya demasiados posts en donde el autor se esfuerza por hacer las cosas mal, pero no logra hacerlas del todo mal. Siempre se queda a mitad de camino. Para solucionar eso decidí hacer esta guía práctica de cómo hacer las cosas perfectamente mal, como para que no quepan dudas. Empecemos con las instrucciones:  

 1. Primero e importantísimo: Nunca, pero nunca de los jamases, hay que leer las Normas de Participación. Eso es para perdedores que no nacen sabiendo como nosotros.En caso de cometer el error de leerlas, olvidarlas lo más pronto posible para volver a ser un ganador. Por cierto, las reglas de netiqueta son un invento para perdedores también. No hay que respetarlas... Hay que escribir en mayúsculas, con todo lleno de colorcitos, alternando entre mayúsculas y minúsculas y por sobre todo, tardar en responder. Siempre hay que tardar. A ver si creen que a uno le importa lo que escriben como respuesta.

 2. No uses el buscador: Sólo los idiotas buscan. Los genios como vos y yo posteamos y algún otro nos lo va a buscar, como corresponde. Total, de última como ya hay tantos temas publicados, uno más no hace nada…Y postear muchas veces lo mismo es bueno, así hay más posibilidades de que lo lea la persona correcta.

 3. Si alguien nos sugiere leer un tema, definitivamente no hay que hacerle caso: Leer no sirve. Yo no quiero leer, quiero la solución, que para eso entré en el foro. Si la insistencia en hacernos leer es muy fuerte, entonces sí, leamos el tema, pero no hagamos ni el más mínimo esfuerzo en comprenderlo. Después podemos decir que ya está y que el tema ese no nos sirvió, así que ahora están más obligados todavía a pasarnos una solución y generalmente alcanza con leer los dos primeros mansajespara decir que lo leímos.
4. No importa lo que digan, uno SIEMPRE tiene razón: Es la otra persona la que tiene que darnos un argumento que rebata lo que decimos. No importa que nosotros no tengamos ni la más mínima prueba que nos respalde. Puesto de otra manera, sólo aciertan los que piensan como nosotros. Ah, y las apreciaciones personales y subjetivas SIEMPRE son más correctas que la física y el que no entienda eso es un estúpido. 
Al respecto hay que hacer dos observaciones relacionadas: La Termodinámica es una basura equivocada y la máquina de movimiento perpetuo existe, digan lo que digan esa manada de conspiracionistas que se dicen físicos e ingenieros.  
 5. Si alguien hace una pregunta sobre nuestro planteo quiere decir que es un ignorante que no entiende lo que lee. Por principios, NUNCA se deben contestar las preguntas de ese tipo de personas, aunque para quedar bien hay que hacerlo, pero de manera escueta y vaga. Es el lector el que se tiene que esforzar por entender mi problema, ¿o quién se cree que es?. Lo mismo vale a la hora de redactar. Es el que lee quien tiene la obligación de entender. Si yo entiendo lo que escribí, el que lee tiene que entenderlo o es un tonto, no queda otra.  
 6. No debemos perder de vista que al momento de postear nuestro inconveniente en el foro, el problema pasa a ser del Foro. Es el Foro en su conjunto el que tiene que esforzarse para  resolverlo, si no ¿para qué están? ¿para qué creen que me registré?.  
 7. Un punto primordial es dejar la dirección de mail para que nos manden las soluciones. Si no la dejamos, cualquier tarado que ande por ahí podría leer las respuestas que escriben para nosotros y esa no es la idea. Mejor que todos esos se queden afuera y si alguien quiere saber qué pasó con el asunto, que mande un mail preguntando. A fin de cuentas acá lo importante somos mi problema y yo. Y eso no es egoísmo, sino reconocer la propia superioridad, ojo.  
 8. Como mi tiempo vale (y no puedo decir lo mismo del de los demás), las abreviaturas que se me ocurran son válidas. Usar una _q_ en lugar de _que_ está perfecto. Si cualquier primate entiende que quiero decir _que_ y no estoy hablando de la carga eléctrica de algo… Lo mismo con la _k_, que será mucho la abreviatura de _kilo_, pero no me van a negar que _kien_ se ve mejor que el aburrido _quién_. Eso de escribir con todas las letras y buena ortografía es para los tontos que se quedaron en la primaria, igual que eso de  los signos de puntuación. Esto es casi un complemento del punto 4.  
 9. Hay una lacra dando vueltas por el foro a la que le dicen “Moderadores”. Son seres despreciables que no tienen nada mejor que hacer que molestar, borrar posts, moverlos a Moderación y dar unos consejos de lo más estúpidos, del estilo de “Usá el buscador”, “Leé este o aquel tema” y cosas así. Todos sabemos que lo dicen sólo para molestar porque está totalmente en contra de lo que dice esta guía.  
10. Una vez que tenemos la solución, ya está. No hay nada más que el foro pueda hacer por nosotros así que nos retiramos tranquilos sin siquiera decir gracias ni adiós, que no se lo merecen porque nos hicieron leer.

 11. Por último, pero no por eso menos importante, tengamos siempre presente que como en el foro hay mucha gente, nuestro problema no resultará difícil de resolver para ellos. Simplemente hay que escribir y que lo solucionen. No somos nosotros mismos los que tenemos que trabajar para eso, son los del foro. Bastante mal ya la pasamos con el problema que tenemos. Mucho más si es algo urgente. Si ponemos “Ayuda Urgente” en el título es más que obvio que todo el mundo se tiene que apurar a resolvernos el dilema, ¿o son tontos y no entienden? 
Mucha electrónica, mucha electrónica, pero al final no entienden lo que leen…  

 Como no soy perfecto, seguramente algún que otro punto se me escapa, pero sabrán ponerlo en práctica y notificarme a mi mail de los olvidos.  Bueno, aclarado el asunto, ahora sí: A postear como no corresponde, pero a hacerlo con todas las de la ley y no a medias.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2010)

muy util, entre este y el de como hacer una pregunta creo que unos cuantos temas haran un "skip " aca .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2010)

Y no te quepa duda que algún imbécil va a seguir esto al pié de la letra!


----------



## Cacho (May 8, 2010)

Gracias por los comentarios.
Y sí, creo que mandaré a más de uno a leerlo...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2010)

Te faltaron incluir un par de estrategias, por supuesto se me van a ocurrir varias más.

Como mi pregunta es la más importante del Foro, si no recibo contestación en pocos minutos, puedo publicarla nuevamente.

Como mi pregunta es la más importante del Foro esta justificado publicarla en varios post distintos.

Como mi pregunta es la más importante del Foro esta justificado publicarla en el primer lugar que se me ocurra aunque el tema NO tenga nada que ver con lo que consulto.

Como soy nuevo en el Foro se justifica que haga cualquier cosa.

Como soy nuevo en el tema "Electrónica" se me debe permitir preguntar por cosas que se han explicado cientos de veces (Pero NO a mi en particular)

Si yo pregunto por un circuito para encender 32 Led´s obviamente no me sirve que me direccionen a un post que habla de 20, 35 o 40 Led´s, ! Quiero mi propio post sobre encender 32 Led´s ¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2010)

Me lo voy a guardar en favoritos . . . 

Muy bueno Cacho !

Repito un concepto . . . por más que lo hayas hecho a prueba de idiotas . . . los idiotas son muy inteligentes 

Saludos !


----------



## sammaael (May 8, 2010)

Gracias cacho seguire tus consejos!!!!!

PD:cuando fue la ultima vez que fui tableado???
PosPD: con dolor se aprende....


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2010)

yo no entendi el punto 5


----------



## sony (May 8, 2010)

lo que pasa es que en este foro se pasan de buenas gentes yo participo en otros foros y el que ase esto simplemente le cierran el post y lo mandan a leer ay foros donde no existe la seccion de moderacion,y si la persona insiste en aser lo mismo lo banean y se acabo el problema ,igual alas personas que publican spam o correos electronicos para que les mandenla respuesta a sus correos  les advierten que si lo siguen asiendo los banean y de echo si los banean,
saludos


----------



## sammaael (May 8, 2010)

el 5 se refiere a essa gente que cree que somos adivinos o  que pensamos exactamente igual que ellos y no detalla en lo mas minimo lo que desea realizar y cual es la duda que le gustaria que le ayudaramos a resolver


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2010)

si sammael gracias


----------



## antiworldx (May 9, 2010)

Agrego otro muy comun.

"como lo mio es mas importante que lo que digan el resto, tengo el derecho de interrumpir cualquier tema que se me antoje, para preguntar, total, el tema de los demas no importa, todos deben atenderme y el tema actual es cosa estupida"

Jajaja el sarcasmo a su maxima expresion. Excelente mi estimado fogonazo.


----------



## DANDY (May 9, 2010)

falta el de:
como no me gusta leer un tema destacado de varias paginas solo ire a la ultima pagina y preguntaré... ¿a alguien le ah funcionado el circuito? asi existan mas de 10 que afirman que este funcionando...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 9, 2010)

kajsasaj 

Muy bueno!!! 

_Por si acaso, creer que lo que uno postea es lo más importante no es signo de egocentrismos, sino sólo de absoluto desprecio hacia lo que postea el resto... qué se creen!!! Estamos seguros que nadie ha tenido este problema y que todavía no se ha descubierto solución para lo que planteamos, y además las ideas que tenemos sobre un motorcito que se retroalimenta a si mismo y gira y gira y no para nunca forever son innovadoras, a ningún estúpido se le ocurrió antes inventarlo por lo que esa tormenta cerebral que tuvimos el otro día no son más que expresiones de nuestras mentes superdotadas que reciben mensajes de alienígenas sintonizados con nuestro séptimo sentido....


(Sí, somos demasiado, así que no podemos referirnos a mí en singular, sólo en plural cuasi mayestático....)_


----------



## fernandoae (May 9, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y no te quepa duda que algún imbécil va a seguir esto al pié de la letra!


Ahhhh era chiste??:enfadado: 
BUENISIMO EL POST! cada vez veo mas cosas repetidas, lo del buscador es cierto


----------



## MGustavo (May 9, 2010)

Jaja tal cuál... Buen artículo.

Espero que por no leer el título del POST más de uno meta la pata...

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2010)

Me acorde de otro bastante frecuente:

Como mi pregunta es la más importante del Foro tengo el derecho de preguntar en forma directa a los Moderadores, *"A todos juntos"*, después de todo están *"Solo"* para resolver mis dudas.


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2010)

hola, no se si lo pusieron:

no poner el plano ni la idea.
por que es secreto y si lo ponense lo vamos a copiar y no podra hacerse millonario.

asi que hace una pregunta vaga, es mas, hasta queriendonos desviar de la realidad , como uno que preguntaba de un rele y no queria poner que era para pasarlo a un triac y lo iba a usar para algo de un automovil.

en fin:
ayudame pero no mires.


----------



## Tavo (May 9, 2010)

Que raro Cacho... jeje
Que buen tutorial! Para los novatos!! Siempre hacen lo mismo: Creen que nosotros (usuarios desde hace ya algún tiempo) estamos para solucionar sus problemas...
Pero no solo eso: Al no aguantar tanto apuro, EXPONEN SU PROBLEMA EN EL THREAD "La bienvenida. Deja tu mensaje de presentación" y esperan que le respondamos ahí mismo, lo más rápido posible (como pasó hace un día mas o menos, y pasa constantemente...)

Hay más y más cosas... jeje
Ya se me van a ocurrir más. No es muy complicado: Sólo darse una vueltita 15 minutos e ir leyendo los thread's en Moderación y ya recobramos la inspiración.

Saludos!
T10


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 9, 2010)

que uno sea un usuario desde hace tiempo no es garantía de solución a los problemas
saludos y no critiquen tanto


----------



## jesus_lomor (May 9, 2010)

Muy bueno!...

Generalmente no participo en el foro pero pues de vez en cuando paso a leer, y sí, hay cada canijo....

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (May 9, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> que uno sea un usuario desde hace tiempo no es garantía de solución a los problemas
> saludos y no critiquen tanto



Ok, pero en la mayoría de los casos suele ser así.
Fijate quiénes son los que más ayudan, los que tienen más mensajes... Ojo!, yo no me incluyo. Aporto mi granito de arena siempre que sé del tema, pero no me autodenomino "ayudante" o "colaborador". Hay gente que sabe un toco acá (mucho, mucho más que yo)
Está bueno que esto sea una comunidad con "propiedades recíprocas" (si se puede decir de algún modo)...

Saludos..
T10

PD:


> ...y no critiquen tanto...


No estamos criticando... Estamos exponiendo las cosas como son..


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 9, 2010)

ey algunos tienen pocos mensajes y ayudan ,otros tienen muchos y se la pasan criticando otros tienen muchos y ayudan,otros tienen muchos y se la pasan en moderacion escribiendo pavadas y de ves en cuanto disipan alguna duda,
ay de todo en el foro,coincido que ay usuarios que saben un montón ,pero lamentable mente los novatos son los que en sus primeros días del foro aprenden gracias a la moderación y me es divertido pasearme por moderación y leer como caen de un tablazo los recién llegados ,muchas de las veces es por no leer las normas 
saludos y me gusta ser parte de esta excelente comunidad 
un abrazo


----------



## Tacatomon (May 9, 2010)

El cliente (Novato) siempre tiene la razón.

Buen tema Cacho.

Saludos!!!


----------



## antiworldx (May 9, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> El cliente (Novato) siempre tiene la razón.
> 
> Buen tema Cacho.
> 
> Saludos!!!



No es de cacho, es de fogonazo... se me hace que ya te ganaste otro tablazo.


----------



## Tavo (May 9, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> No es de cacho, es de fogonazo... se me hace que ya te ganaste otro tablazo.



NO señor. Es de Cacho. Fijate bien.







Saludos.
T10


----------



## HADES (May 9, 2010)

jejejeje bueno solo dire que felicitaciones a cacho y fogo por sus aportes


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 10, 2010)

Pero, Cacho, no entiendo:
Hiciste un tutorial para "hacer las las cosas mal en el foro", pero en el punto 3 decís que "leer no sirve". Entonces, los ganadores no tendrán en cuenta tus instrucciones, y podríamos mandarlos cientos de veces a leer acá, pero eyos (estoy aprendiendo) como winners que son no lo leerían.
Además aún si les mandás el tutorial por correo, eyos tendrían que hacer el esfuerzo inhumano de leerlo... Deberías hacer videos personalizados para cada uno de ellos. Aunque... Esperar q' le presten atensión x 10 min (me estoy haciendo winner)  a una triste secuencia de imágenes me parece que es mucho. Incluso podrían ofenderse: ¿Cómo un moderador (un perdedor resentido) puede indicarle a un ganador como mejorar? 

No sé. Si alguien logra solucionar esto , envíeme la respuesta por MP (ke "Por favor": ¡es una orden!). O bien acá está mi correo : ********@***.com . Soy un individuo muy ocupado, así que cuando termine de contar granos de arroz haré el terrible sacrificio de leerlo.

Soy un groso!


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2010)

Pero sólo se enteran al llegar al punto 3 y como los ganadores no internalizan ni procesan la información hasta pasado un rato... 
Terminan de leer el tema para después caer en la cuenta de cómo es la cosa. ¿O acaso vos no lo leíste? (y hay que aclarar que sos un winner confeso) 


Saludos
PS: Cómo me gusta el sarcasmo bien aplicado...


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 10, 2010)

Es verdad: los winners leemos de forma superficial y despectiva. Tal vez casi toda la info pasamos por alto, pues al fin y al cabo nuestro tiempo es demasiado valioso como para andar leyendo las sandeces de otra gente (sandeces por las que preguntamos, pero sandeces al fin) ; por lo tanto no deberiamos percatarnos de nada.

PD: soy un ganador confeso: ¿Qué hago contando granos de arroz?


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2010)

Es para estafar a los perdedores que te lo compran. Un par de granos por acá y un par por allá, al final hacen una fortuna 
Estafar gente para hacer fortunas  es de ganadores.


----------



## antiworldx (May 10, 2010)

No se si es el tremendo calor que esta haciendo, o definitivamente hoy me levante de malas, pero diganme si no es una verdadera b·"$"ez!
Me econtre esto en el topic de "Su primer desastre electronico ", un verdadero seguidor de los puntos 1,2,6 y 11



			
				Alguien Dijo dijo:
			
		

> Hola!!! Soy nueva en el foro y te escribo porque vi que sabes algo de sillas de ruedas motorizadas, resulta que yo estoy haciendo mi tesis relacionada con esto y necesito comprender exactamente como es el circuito electrico que hay entre los controles y los motores de la silla de ruedas, para entender como funciona, no logro comprender que tipo de señal y de que amplitud se manda a cada motor para realizar los distintos movimientos (adelantar, retroceder, girar). Bueno ojala puedas ayudarme ya que es muy importante para mi.
> Desde ya muchas muchas gracias y espero tu respuesta!!!



Y es de hace 1 hora que se posteo.
¿que a caso no leeeeeeeeeeeen el titulo?
Se me hace algo tan bruto, como cuando estas hablando con otra persona y llega un tercero a interrumpir de tajo la conversacion sin siquiera saludar o pedir permiso...


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2010)

Antiworld, vos viste uno... No te das idea de la cantidad de esas cosas que se ven en el foro tooooooooooodos los días...

¿O te creés que el hilo este no tiene una cuota de catarsis? 

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (May 10, 2010)

Si, es cierto cacho, pero como te digo, no se que onda con mis hormonas hoy, pero me dieron ganas de que quemar a uno yo personalmente. jajaja... Un excelente ejemplo para que no quede dudas...


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2010)

Hoy leyendo un rato me acordé de otra norma, o más bien un corolario:

"El conocimiento no tiene valor, por lo tanto, todo el que entienda sobre algún tema habrá de ayudarme gratuitamente. 
En otras palabras, si yo no lo entiendo, otro que sí lo haga debe solucionarme esto, y gratis: Yo soy el único que podría cobrar por sus servicios (que al fin serán los de un intermediario que consigue gratis y vende caro).
Si alguien estudió, se perfeccionó, practicó y perdió (literalmente) su tiempo con esas porquerías de libros, que se embrome. Ahora me tiene que ayudar a mí."

Creo que esa filosofía es la que termina por irritarme más... El desprecio por el estudio y la capacidad ajenas (además del desprecio por el tiempo de otros).

Saludos


----------



## MGustavo (May 10, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Es verdad: los winners leemos de forma superficial y despectiva. Tal vez casi toda la info pasamos por alto, pues al fin y al cabo nuestro tiempo es demasiado valioso como para andar leyendo las sandeces de otra gente (sandeces por las que preguntamos, pero sandeces al fin) ; por lo tanto no deberiamos percatarnos de nada.
> 
> PD: soy un ganador confeso: ¿Qué hago contando granos de arroz?



Hay que tener en cuenta también que algunos preguntan pelotu... por no leer el POST y pensar un rato, agregando páginas que nada aportan y hacen el tema demasiado extenso. La verdad que muchas veces si, hay que ponerse en Modo Lectura Winners para no despertar a los vecinos con las puteadas...


----------



## Tavo (May 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Saludos
> PS: Cómo me gusta el sarcasmo bien aplicado...




Increíble lo tuyo Cacho, me encantó esto! Jeje, "lo sospeché desde un principio..." jajaja!


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2010)

estas cosas, al final uno termina dandose cuenta que son una triste realidad de nuestra sociedad, los jovenes se estan educando de "otra manera" pasan horas y hora sfrente a la PC y si algo necesitan , siempre puntual y superfluo lo buscan en la web (wiki u otra) .
y si la duda no sale por que hay que leer entonces  a un foro.

si bien el foro es lo que es , pero la realidad de que sea tan abierto da a estas cosas, abierto es por que te inscribis con solo responder una cuenta de 2 R en // .
no lo digo como que "deberia ser un foro elitista" ni tampoco me refiero a solo ESTE foro.

lo que digo es que , genericamente y masivamente se esta haciendo que la gente , los jovenes que son lso que usan como un chupete esto se acostumbren, hay foros a montones.

por ejemplo , les cuento otra cosa:
hace 30 años:
si conseguian un libro interesante prestado tataban de leerlo lo mas posible, horas se pasaban si les interesaba, por que luego habia que devolverlo.
un libro era algo caro, asi que si lo comprabas era para leerlo, por que te interesaba de verdad.

hoy:
bajo de la PC un archivo de 200 paginas gratis y lo guardo, para mirarlo mas tarde "nunca" , ya lo tengo , esta ne mi PC, no se me va a ir, ya lo tengo (no tengo nada si no lo leo atentamente ) .
y asi uno baja y baja cosas que luego no lee.
free.

se acostumbran a :
gratis y no dedicarle tiempo .


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 10, 2010)

Lamentablemente fernandob estamos en la época de lo "instantáneo". Los jovenes, la gente, quiere todo YA, AHORA, DE INMEDIATO!!! Si no, se frustran, se deprimen, y tienen que ir al psicólogo...

Cada vez la gente se está acostumbrando más a obtener lo que desea con apenas mover un dedo, haciendo un doble click, y voilà!!

Esforzarse por conseguir algo (especialmente en Internet), es para los loosers...
Estar todo el día sentado frente a un PC subiendo fotos transformadas con Photoshop en un fotolog para volverse farándula, parece ser una opción viable para lograr el éxito (claro que sólo en las mentes con pensamiento mágico... se deslumbraron porque un par de inútiles lograron hacerlo, y muchos quisieron seguir la corriente.... )


Pero bueno, es un proceso evolutivo... antes eran las salas de chat, luego el fotolog, el msn, después el facebook... cada cosa va cayendo por su propio peso, hasta que llegará un momento en que el tira y afloja dejará un sistema más o menos equlibrado... y el ser humano podrá definitivamente adaptarse a estos rápidos cambios de forma más madura.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 10, 2010)

La famosa época de "ahora" no tiene nada de malo si bien sabes usarla. Hay mucha info y acceder a ella es fácilmente.
Pero si vamos por el lado de buscar culpables por la mala calidad de personas que hay... no es por que la época los haya hecho así. Es que el problema se gesta al no tener cultura y ganas de sobresalir y ser mejores personas...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 10, 2010)

prometo solemnemente hacer todo lo que dijiste cacho, me gustan mas estas reglas que las del foro jeje

saludos

PD:ando necesitando un circuito para prender UN led, alguien lo tiene???, les paso el mail cualquier cosa


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 10, 2010)

Para prender un led positivo o negativo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> "El conocimiento no tiene valor, por lo tanto, todo el que entienda sobre algún tema habrá de ayudarme gratuitamente.
> En otras palabras, si yo no lo entiendo, otro que sí lo haga debe solucionarme esto, y gratis: Yo soy el único que podría cobrar por sus servicios (que al fin serán los de un intermediario que consigue gratis y vende caro).
> Si alguien estudió, se perfeccionó, practicó y perdió (literalmente) su tiempo con esas porquerías de libros, que se embrome. Ahora me tiene que ayudar a mí."
> 
> Creo que esa filosofía es la que termina por irritarme más... El desprecio por el estudio y la capacidad ajenas (además del desprecio por el tiempo de otros).



Lo que comentás es particularmente enfermante, y en este foro - por desgracia -  se vé todos los días y a toda hora.

Pero sabés algo? En el fondo, la culpa es *NUESTRA*, y el que mejor lo ha explicado muchas veces es *fernandob*.

Andrés ha creado una comunidad donde la gente generosa puede participar y compartir experiencias y conocimientos. Por desgracia o por suerte (no lo sé), es una comunidad abierta, donde el que quiera puede participar sin ningún tipo de restricciones. Si bien eso es bueno - y lo que viene a continuación es un  juicio personal del que me hago completamente responsable - es MUY MALO que cualquiera pueda participar sin aportar algo a cambio. A ver si me explico: hoy se dá de alta el usuario XXX por que googleando encontró explicaciones y esquemas que solucionan su problema. Entonces se registra, los descarga y/o imprime y se lo lleva....y ni dá las gracias al foro por ponerlo a disposición. Si no lo encuentra así de fácil, tira la pregunta o crea un tema, y siempre aparece alguien que responde con onda. Dependiendo del "calibre" del que se registró, se pueden esperar algunas palabras de agradecimiento o podemos contemplar la respuesta correcta dejada abandonada sin expresar siquiera si fué util.

Desde el punto de vista de las estadísticas, es un usuario mas de una comunidad que sigue creciendo. Desde un punto de vista mas pragmático, es un abusador que aprovecha la "bondad" del foro para satisfacer sus propias necesidades. A mi buen saber y entender, este usuario no es parte de la comunidad: es un parásito, y además esgrime muletillas tales como "yo lo hago porque el foro es para compartir!". Donde claro, la idea es que le compartan a él, pero el no aporta nada...(corrección: aporta ignorancia) principalmente, por que no tiene idea, y en segundo lugar...como vos muy bien dijiste...por que no quiere estudiar algo y luego compartirlo...no vaya a ser que todo se llene de olor a neurona quemada.

En estos casos, *NO FUNCIONA LA SELECCION NATURAL!* Y no funciona por que hay mas parásitos que medicinas y el sistema les permite reproducirse de forma descontrolada...se entiende?

No voy a hablar de las posibles soluciones por que ya se ha discutido bastante de este asunto en otros temas, pero lo que quiero hacer notar es que por más que los parásitos existen y en la actualidad son una plaga, *NO HAY QUE VIVIR CON ELLOS* si existen formas para impedir que entren al organismo. *Y si nos invaden...LA CULPA ES NUESTRA por no tomar las precauciones*.

Hecha mi sesión de catarsis del día, le dejo un gran abrazo a toda la gente colaboradora y de buena onda del foro!


----------



## seaarg (May 11, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> La famosa época de "ahora" no tiene nada de malo si bien sabes usarla. Hay mucha info y acceder a ella es fácilmente.
> Pero si vamos por el lado de buscar culpables por la mala calidad de personas que hay... no es por que la época los haya hecho así. Es que el problema se gesta al no tener cultura y ganas de sobresalir y ser mejores personas...



Tacato, a mis 31 añitos no puedo estar mas de acuerdo con vos. Yo pase por el medio de las epocas, donde las cosas costaban y ahora donde son faciles. Cuando las mismas costaban solo los que se preocupaban por aprender lo hacian, y ahora es exactamente lo mismo!

Si yo queria jugar un juego en la computadora me lo tenia que programar yo mismo, o con suerte, conseguir un cassette. Hoy puedo bajarlo, o aprender a hacerlo. (hablo de cosas simples claro)

La cuestion es que te guste el proceso de desarrollo de una idea, cuando a la mayoria de los citados de ejemplo lo que les gusta es el resultado del desarrollo de una idea. Ej: Quieren y apuntan a tener un mp3, no a ver como funciona. (no se si el mejor ejemplo pero se entiende)


----------



## lubeck (May 11, 2010)

Antes que nada quisiera agradecer desde lo mas profundo de mi ser a toda esta comunidad y especialmente a Cacho, Fogonazo y Chico entre otros mucho compañeros que son particularmente geniales....

Y continuo diciendo que había decidido abandonar esta comunidad sin hacer comentario alguno pero las palabras de Ezavalla y fernandob hiciero que me atreviera a expresarme.....

 cuando vi por primera vez este post se me hizo super picaro y con una genialidad increíble... pero nunca pensé  el cause que se le iba a ir dando.... y lo que quiero decir es que yo fui uno de esos estúpidos cuando entre en este foro lo único que sabia era que una pila tenia + de un lado y un - del otro y se ponían como lo indicaba el aparato... ahora, ya puedo dar mis opiniones en su mayoria incorrectas pero ahi voy poco a poco...

 en el fondo lo que se trata en este tema es muy cierto pero la forma no creo que sea la adecuada....

 me imagino yo que un amigo me hace la invitación a su casa para participar en una reunión, y llego a la puerta de su casa con una urgencia (nececidad fisiologica me explico, haciendome pipi) , entro y en la pared hay un cuadro con unas letras que dicen Reglamento, pero con mi necesidad tan solo pregunto por el W.C. .... y derechito y sin escalas... al sentirme aliviado busco la palanca del sanitario y no la encuentro, salgo y le pregunto a mi amigo y el me entrega un escrito titulado "como no hacer las cosas en esta casa" leo la primer parte y me parece simpatica pero sigo leyendo y se me empieza a llamar estupido, ignorante... 

me pregunto cuales serian mis opciones?
-pegarle al dueño de la casa?
-Salirme corriendo?
-Leer el reglamento y quedarme como si no hubiera pasado nada?

¿cuales serian mis sentimientos? 
¿que no soy una persona igual que el?

Saludos y disculpen...


----------



## palomo (May 11, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> me pregunto cuales serian mis opciones?
> 
> -Leer el reglamento y quedarme  y seguir aprendiendo
> 
> ...


 
muchos llegan a este foro con grandes conocimientos, otros poco y otros nada, al ser una comunidad abierta y en la cual la caracteristica que he notado, es la ayuda desiteresada que se encuantra aqui.

unos oyen los consejos y tratan de seguirlos, otros son como niños berrinchudos que se empeñan en hacer las cosas como ellos cren combeniente y siguen preguntando el porque de las cosas.

Asi que amigo no te sientas culpable por algun jalon de orejas, esto es como la ecuela, si quieres puedes seguir aprendiendo y con el tiempo llegar a ser guia de alguien que pide ayuda.

Es mi forma de ver, todos somos humanos nos equivocamos pero podemos enmendar nuestros errores.

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (May 11, 2010)

Ya que estamos en esto de platicar sobre el foro...

Yo di con este foro, igual que todos, buscando una pregunta concreta, archivos y demas chucherias. Buscaba en google, y esta referencia era muy a menudo. Entraba leia, y un buen dia, me urgia bajar no se que cosa (fue hace poco pero no recuerdo bien que era). Total, me pedia registrarme. Mente madres y segui buscando. Total resolvi mi problema y despues pasada la tormenta, me quede pensando en este foro, sobre el porque tantas referencias venian a este foro. Me meti a buscar que habia, ya sin ninguna urgencia y me empezo a gustar la idea, vi algunas preguntas que vi que yo podia responder y buena convivencia. Total, voy a registrarme.
¿porque mi renuencia a registrarme? porque te registras en alguna pagina y a los dos dias tu mail se llena de spam. (ahora se que andres es un buen guardian). Total, dije, solo es cuestion de darle otra configurada a mi mail para evitar los nuevos spam. Y empece a responder preguntas y a participar hasta lo que muchos conocen que he hecho. Si, yo hice de parasito un tiempo, pero una vez que vi que este no era otro foro X donde solo les interesa que se respondan su pregunta, fue que me enamore de aqui.
Nunca tuve problemas por la convivencia y el reglamento, ya que las reglas son las universales de cualqueir foro, no hay nada diferente, nuevo, y yo tengo foreando desde hace casi diez años, asi que por fortuna no he sido tableado por novato, si no por andar de travieso con toda la intensión.

Creo que todos tenemos diferentes puntos de vista y razones por estar aqui, pero sigo defendiendo que las reglas de este foro no son nada fuera de este mundo. El que ha sido tableado en su primer visita es porque no sabe usar un foro. Tomando el ejemplo de la casa y el WC. Si sabes comportarte en tu casa y en casa de algun familiar, entonces sabes comportarte en las demas. Son reglas comunes de convivencia.

Salu2!


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Antes que nada quisiera agradecer desde lo mas profundo de mi ser a toda esta comunidad y especialmente a Cacho, Fogonazo y Chico entre otros mucho compañeros que son particularmente geniales....
> 
> Y continuo diciendo que había decidido abandonar esta comunidad sin hacer comentario alguno pero las palabras de Ezavalla y fernandob hiciero que me atreviera a expresarme.....
> 
> ...




lubeck, no se puede pecar por no saber, sino por no querer seguir aprendiendo...

Ahora, en el caso de una urgencia fisiológica, creo, es más, afirmo que todos hemos pasado por situaciones de esa índole, incluso algunas más o menos bochornosas, porque somos humanos (o sea, imperfectos, un escalón más de la evolución animal).

Alguien dijo una vez por ahí que TODOS somos muy ignorantes... y es la verdad.

Yo, por ejemplo, soy sólo un hobbista en esto de la electrónica. No soy un ingeniero, ni un técnico, ni mucho menos (no tengo ningún cartón ni diploma que demuestre lo que sé), pero me gusta. Desde pequeño. 

Y poco a poco, en parte con algo de suerte, en parte porque lo busqué, me fui metiendo en este mundo de la electrónica. 

Debo decirte que al principio mucho tiempo estuve sin entender la diferencia entre tensión e intensidad.... encontraba que eran unos entes tan abstractos, cuánticos, filosóficos... que sólo un genio muy aburrido podía comprender que eran. Menos sabía como aplicar lo que era la ley de Ohm... 


... pero persistí... porque me gustaba. Y cuando lo comprendí, y aprendí a aplicarlo, sentía que había dado un paso tan grande, que estuve semanas aplicando y comprobando con un tester que la ley no se equivocaba 

Y así fue. Seguí avanzando. Aprendiendo. Practicando. Trabajando. Hasta que llegué a atreverme a lanzarme como técnico en reparación electrónica independiente, después de un tiempo que estuve trabajando con uno.

Al principio, por falta de experiencia, algunos trabajos me quedaron grandes. Incluso devolví algunos equipos en peores condiciones de como me los entregaron 

Pero seguí.

Y con la experiencia me fui dando cuenta que la mejor forma de encontrar algo es buscándolo, no esperando a que se lo traigan. Y que la mejor forma de lograr que las cosas salgan como uno quiere, es haciéndolas uno mismo.

Esto lo aplico también en Internet. Cuando necesito algo, lo busco. Si tengo una pregunta, la googleo, y me aparecen los típicos resultados de _Yahoo! Answers_, que siempre me dan buenas pistas para seguir googleando (y con lo cual me di cuenta que otros más han tenido también las mismas dudas). Cuando no encuentro información en español, uso lo poco que sé de inglés, o un traductor automático, y busco en ese idioma (el cual entiendo más o menos bien, pero por no tener como practicarlo, adolezco de fluidez y precisión para expresarlo).

Y si necesito descargar algo que no encuentro googleando en inglés, busco en RUSO. Sí, en ruso. O chino. La presión corporativa de las grandes no tiene validez por allá, así que nuestro amigo © ... poca voz y voto tiene por esos lares.

Y así. A mí, en lo personal, no me molesta, ni menos me hace sentir superior, que otro no sepa, pues estoy seguro que cualquier otra persona, elegida al azar, sabe muchas cosas que yo no sé y me podría dar una cátedra. Lo que sí me molesta un poco es la falta de interés por aprender y la comodidad. 


Bueno, me extendí un poco, pero en resumen: Está la píldora azul y la roja. Tú decides cual camino elegir. 

Saludos y suerte, amigo!


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2010)

hola chicos, todos expresamos nuestas opiniones, por que las tenemos.
pero en ningun caso la opinion de uno es la regla.
quiero decir que si yo digo que hay gente maleducada no quiere decir que todos lo sean, incluso........lo que para uno es ser maleducado para otro quizas no , todo depende de la educacion.

lo que han puesto que quizas uno venga con apuro es real.......quizas (**)  pero la verdad, y si voy a el ejemplo de mi casa y el baño , no dare mi opinion, digan uds.:
dejo la puerta abierta y el baño , incluso la heladera y la boblioteca.
diganme uds. cuantos vienen y saludan antes.
cuantos vienen con apuro , van al baño corriendo y luego saludan, dan las gracias y se quedan para seguir ??
hay de todo, y cuando uno se refiere a lo que se refiere se sabe a quien se refiere.
cada uno sabe como es, quien se siente muy tocado es por que se siente que encaja ahi.
quien sabe que no encaja ahi no tiene por que sentirse nada tocado.

(**) apuro en electronica ?? 
algunas veces me paso, como la mierda me fue, alguna vez lo pude resolver pero la pase mal.
la electronica no es para hacer con apuro.
uno debe ofrecer a los clientes LO QUE SABE HACER.
no ofrecer lo que no sabes , o querer morder algo que no entra en tu boca, por tamaño o por falta de experiencia para masticarlo.


*en fin, aca no se esta cuestionando a como empezo cada uno , sino al camino que toman.*

yo, como comentario , cuando he consultado algo , o sea que yo  soy el que no sabe lo hago con educacion y agradezco, y si de el otro lado no tienen tiempo o estan medio raros, me l abanco, por que soy yo el que entro a pedir.
aca se da al revez, no siempre , algunas veces, por suerte no siempre, pero esa gente es exasperante y se hace notar.
ademas , hay algunos que encima los riegan , como si quisieran que crezcan, se que lo hacen con el ansia de compartir, es asi.
que va uno a decir ??? 
ni yo ni nadie puede decirle a otros miembros que no pueden compartir  o responder.
cada uno va a ir aprendiendo a los golpes.

  de a poco se iran dando cuenta, perdiendo la inocencia, lo malo es que la gente perniciosa, la gente a que se refiere este tema seguira cayendo, como una lluvia interminable e inevitable.
y a medida que uds. maduren y la experiencia les indique que no todo es para compartir y lo que es para compartir no es para con todos se iran fastidiando .

ademas , hay otro tema, es .......inevitable ycreo que por aca va bastante el tema este de la discusion :
en el foro hay varios grupos, respetables, pero hay varios grupos, y cada uno siente distinto:
hay gente que trabaja de esto.
hay gente que dedico muchisimos años a estudiar por el camino de la escuela oficial y trabajan o tratan de trabajar en esto.
y hay hoobystas, me refiero a los buenos que se dedican, que dedican tiempo , pero por ahora NO lo ven mas que un hooby.
*estas son 2 formas de pensar muchas veces bastante distintas.*
cada quien ve su lado y muchas veces no se paran a pensar mas alla.



volviendo a la gent que solo enta a ver que pueden rapiñar :
*esa lluvia interminable que cae en este y en todos los foros lo que hace es desgastar a LOS QUE SIRVEN, los que no sirven (entran, usan el baño, y se van llevandose lo que encontraron en la mesa y sin saludar o saldudando por obligacion (***) ) no importa si se van o siguen merodeando, son transparentes en lo que se refiere a enriquecer al foro .
pero los que si dejan algo esos si que al irse le quitan valor .

por eso, el que haya reglas y moderadores activos es importante, es un paraguas.*

(*** ) esto es una metafora, cuando digo saludar no me refiero a un "hola" que cualquiera escribe 4 letras y queda como que cumplio, se refiere la cosa a otra cosa, que todos comprenden.
por que hay lluvia y hay granizo, y hay gente que , por lo menos para mi son especialmente empalagosos por intentar disfrazarse de educados pero en verdad son parasitos:
HOLA AMIGO !!!!!
COMPAÑERO !!!!!!!!
Les agradecere muchisimo cualquier ayuda amigos, soy una nena en celo , de 18 años y estoy terminando el magisterio y mi profesor me pidio este circuito y si no lo tengo listo me pegan , amigos, compañeros, colegas, dulces de leche.

y eso que no nos estamos refriendo a gente que por suerte no ha caido aca, pero es mas peligrosa...





podes estar apurado o lo que sea pero , esto no es un baño, uno no entra con TANTO apuro Y SI TE PARAN EN SECO Y queres vos que te den , dedicar...........a ver :
¿ cuanto tiempo ?? hace falta para leer las reglas:
yo les dire:

*NADA *

por que yo no las lei.........la verdad..........un carajo.
la realidad es que si necesitas de verdad ver las reglas y ademas entrar en estos temas , es por que tenes un problemita serio social.


es......para discutir sin fin, igual esl digo algo :
aca no se esta hablando de electronica, se esta hablando de educacion.
que al fin y al cabo, como ya vimos muchas veces : la educacion depende de cada uno.
cada quien es educado como es educado.
y no hayvuelta atras.
hay quienes siguen la regla: no hacer a lso demas lo que no te gusta que te hagan a ti.
hay quienes siguen la regla: hace a los demas todo lo que te sea posible, usalos !! 



al final, pero al final de el final:
el que manda es el dueño de la pelota: ANDRES.
y incluso el tampoco puede hacer "lo que se le canta" (como algunos que entran y creen que si, que pueden hacer lo que se les canta) si tiene un objetivo  ¿ por que ? :
es sencillo:
por que incluso el dueño de el foro sabe que segun como lo cuide ESO tendra:
si pone reglas y las hace respetar, si trabaja cuidando lo que hizo pues tendra no solo una comunidad grande , sino que ademas tendra CALIDAD.
si simplemente deja la puerta abierta y no lo cuida , podra tener cantidad (no durara mucho) , pero no calidad.

el mismo foro es una demostracion de trabajo y resultados.
a lo que llega (y lo que es) la gente que se esfuerza y..........por oposicion...... a lo que no llegara la gente que anda por ahi solo pidiendo y exigiendo "sus derechos" por que leyo por ahi que los tenia, para hacer lo que quisiera, pero no leyo que debia respetar , tampoco que si queria algo debia esforzarse.


----------



## Tavo (May 11, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> La famosa época de "ahora" no tiene nada de malo si bien sabes usarla. Hay mucha info y acceder a ella es fácilmente.
> Pero si vamos por el lado de buscar culpables por la mala calidad de personas que hay... no es por que la época los haya hecho así. Es que el problema se gesta *al no tener cultura y ganas de sobresalir y ser mejores personas...*




Bueno, bueno, bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2010)

venia de un trabajo pensando en este tema.
sin intentar respondr para ganarla, si tratar de comprender que es lo que pasa:

lo titulare EL VALOR DE LAS COSAS.

cada cosa tiene un valor, supongamso que hablamso de el conocimiento , supongamso que vos, no yo:
VOS trabajas en un taller de autos, en la parte de electricidad, sos tecnico, hoobysta o lo que sea y te queres meter un poco en algo mas.
te gusta, te interesa, asiq ue ante determinada falla te pones a investigar:
desarmar un poco un auto, cun cuidado de no hacer macana, medir, analizar, asi de a poco vas logrando tu primer paso:
*1...conocer el esquema  de esa parte de el auto y darte cuenta cual es la falla.*
luego vas al segundo paso, *2....pensar como solucionarlo *y la solucion posible ., ya que te gusta la electronica es una placa electronica que hace lo que para vos es la solucion , asi que : *3... diseñar la placa .*

pues bien , una vez que tengas eso logrado podras cobrarlo, y asi lograras el beneficio economico.
aca hago una pausa cruel, y es para señalar , y lo digo por 20 años de experiencia pura y continua que si uno mismo no se hace valorar los demas no lo haran por vos.
veras como gente que nunca te dio bola ahora son "amigos" para que les arregles el auto mas barato.
veras gente que desvalora tu trabajo , diciendo que esa placa es una tonteria, que la sacaste de la web (**) asi que ni es tuya.
o que esa placa es un par de componentes, que no vale mucho, ignorando los pasos *1..2  y 3 * ademas de la instalacion , todo por que quiere pagar menos, aunque a veces tienen 100 veces mas dinero que tu :enfadado:.

luego de esto voy a el punto :
lo que hiciste es tuyo, y tiene un valor, ese valor en buena parte esta dado por que es algo que casi casi solo tu lo sabes o tienes, seguro que hay otras soluciones pero son mas caras aun.
pero..puede ese valor caer ??
SI 
puede irse a pique.
supongamos qu ealguien publica en todos lados todo tu trabajo, bueno , ahi deja de ser algo exclusivo tuyo y pasa a ser publico .
para eso (**) la web es magica.

ahora vamos como es logico a la siguiente pregunta:
cual deberia ser el valor real?? 
tienes derecho a que eso sea tuyo ?? 
a que si tu decidiste recorrer los puntos *1...2  y 3 *pretender cobrar bien por eso ?? 
bueno , esta aprte para mi no da para explicaciones.

podriamos discutir con ejemplos distintos, muchos que apuntan a uno u otro extremo de el tema, habra gente que dira una cosa por que le conviene y otra que defendera el otro punto de vista.
yo mismo podria decir que si un investigador descubre un remedio que puede salvar la vida d emi hijo , lo justo y correcto seria que lo haga publico , por que  es para el bien de la humanidad.
esto no es tan asi, es .......el viejo juego de "conveniencia" .
un juego de mierda.
por que ??
por que si  bien es cierto que si un medico descubre algo bueno seria correcto y sano que lo publique en vez de guardarlo para lucrar TAMBIEN ES CIERTO QUE EN ESE MUNDO IDEAL LO CORRECTO ES LA RETRIBUCION, me explico:
*si vamos a ser justos de verdad* entonces el rsto de la himanidad deberia valorar eso que hizo ese señor.
pero como todos sabemos lo tipico es decir que :
es por el bien d elos demas.
y esos "demas" se olvidan en un habito egoista de quien lo hizo.

vamso de nuevo a abrirnos un poco hacia otra rama:
no hay que olvidar que cualquiera que estudia una ciencia o tecnicatura en general lo hace por que le gusta, no he conocido gente que se haya metido en esas areas esperando hacer fortuna, si saber y lograr cosas, .........ambicionar ser valorado por sus logros es egoista ??? 
ambicionar poder vivir decentemente con su esfuerzo es egoista ???
quien lo dice??
la gente que quire las cosas gratis o baratas ???
los empresarios que hacen fortuna con el esfuerzo de esta gente y la ambicion e ignorancia de las masas ??? 

en fin, siempre escucho la respuesta mentirosa y egoista de que si no compartis sos mal persona, si no sos altruista sos ............
y sin embargo esa misma gente no quiere pagar ni valorar a quienes siguieron los puntos 1...2..3  son gente que no valora nada.
pero .......que pasaria si VOS , el que siguio los pasos *1.....2....3  *no los hubiese seguido ??
las demas personas no tendrian la solucion, de ninguna manera.

hay algo que les aseguro, estoy muy seguro de lo que digo, ya lo dije otras veces, enmuchos temas que preguntan aca y los mando a "que se compren el aparato hecho" en general el que siguio los pasos *1...2...3.. y muchos mas, por que antes estuvo el estudio .*
en general NO COBRA CARO, en general solo quieren vivir de eso , y no valoran ni ellosmismos todo el esfuerzo.
caso contrario.
cobrarian 1000 U$ cada placa.



para variar me fui por las ramas, pero el tema es :
cual es el valor de lo que haces???
esa placa , ese diseño, esa solucion que tu hiciste , quien merece encontrar beneficio ??
para mi quien se esforzo.
por desgracia hoy dia se da con la www cosas nuevas:
uno cuelga una solucion y ya no vale nada.
uno cuelga una foto o algo privado y ya daño a una persona.
todo para que ?????
para alimentar que ??
el aburrimiento ??
la sed de "figurar" y decir "yo lo puse" ??

no se.


esto sera una discusion eterna, entre quienes siguieron lso pasos *0..1..2..3....*.y quienes quieren que les arreglen el auto por nada y esgrimen como mejor arma el desvalorizar lo de el otro o argumentar que VOS sos egoista por no darle lo que el necesita para su auto ....(vos ni auto tenes) .


----------



## antiworldx (May 11, 2010)

Otro fresquesito del post "su primer desastre electronico"



			
				luepo88 dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta... ¿Por que reemplazo el amplificador operacional TL-081 al LM-741? no puedo encontrar la respuesta.. la encontre en el datasheet! pero no se mucho ingles..
> les agradeceria el aporte!! desde ya gracias...



A poco no es de desesperarse???? Por eso nunca he criticado a ningun moderador por la mano rigida ante estas conductas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 11, 2010)

es muy dificil aser todo mal ,al menos incluir todos los     puntos en un mismo post 
muy dificil
si alguien sabe de alguno ?
se podria dar algun premio que no sea la exclusion o algun premio al que descubre el post perfectamente mal pero que  incluya todos los puntos ?(no vale  escrivirlo uno mismo,al post)


----------



## Tacatomon (May 11, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> es muy dificil aser todo mal ,al menos incluir todos los     puntos en un mismo post
> muy dificil
> si alguien sabe de alguno ?
> se podria dar algun premio que no sea la exclusion o algun premio al que descubre el post perfectamente mal pero que  incluya todos los puntos ?(no vale  escrivirlo uno mismo,al post)



¿Y quien querría hacer eso? 

Jajaaj, Nos sorprenderíamos. Aunque no creo que pueda cumplir todos los puntos. Pero, en este mundo, casi todo es posible.

Saludosªªª


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 11, 2010)

Creo que a la lista original le faltó un 12avo punto: ser bien troll. Pasa que uno (ganador confeso) no tiene por qué respetar los sentimientos de los demás ,que por algo están en un estrato social inferior a uno. ¡Respetar es para perdedores! Y esta frase resume tooodos los items previos.

Además, voy a recalcar que al punto 9 (mods) le falta algo importante: la acción. Si un moderador (perdedor resentido) le borra a uno un comentario, un post, o simplemente inflinge la terrible ofensa de existir,me da una muestra de autoritarismo,y yo (ganador confeso) debo exigir su abolición. No es broma, ¡Está recortando mis libertades individuales!.  

Abandonando (temporalmente) el sarcasmo, propongo un subforo que bien podría introducirse dentro de "moderación": "Forros de Electrónica" (Aclaración: acá en Argentina suele usarse dicho término para aludir a los usureros, no a los "usados"). Entonces, cuando un winner aparece con sus formas (y contenidos) característicos, cualquier perdedor podría decirle muy amablemente (típico de perdedores),  por ejemplo: "Te invito a participar de esta sección, donde tu magnánime intervención será  bienvenida" ( y aquí el link). Al hacer click, se redirige a una sección paradisiaca donde pueden ponerse en práctica todas las estratagemas de un ganador (no releer los 11 puntos: eso es de perdedores) sin temor a represalias. Como en dicho subforo todos serán winners, todos los post's serán vacíos, triviales, irrelevantes (típico de ganadores) y por tanto podrán eliminarse automáticamente una semana después. 

Así sería "Forros de Electrónica": un lugar donde excretar todos los delirios de grandeza de forma altamente ecológica, sin losers con autoestima o resentimiento (moderadores los llaman).     
Aunque, ahora que lo pienso, los ganadores deberán hacerle caso a un perdedor, y eso es cosa de perdedores..... ¿Funcionará?

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 11, 2010)

Amigos 
Respeto las opiniones que han dado pero yo no estoy tratando el fondo del tema... en eso todo lo que han dicho esta bien.... si se quiere  aprender se aprende, si se quiere participar se hace.... nunca he estado en contra de eso como lo menciono EZavalla tu fernando eres el que lo ha explicado mucho mejor... 



> Pero sabés algo? En el fondo, la culpa es NUESTRA, y el que mejor lo ha explicado muchas veces es fernandob.



Yo de lo que hablo es que algunos post de este tema estan inflingiendo esta norma:



> 2.10 Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.



Puse en mi mensaje :


> en el fondo lo que se trata en este tema es muy cierto pero la forma no creo que sea la adecuada....



Quiero que quede bien claro que yo respeto la opinion de cada uno....

Que diferente hubiera sido que este tema hubiera llevado este cause y no insultar de forma indirecta a los usuarios....

Respetuosos Saludos....


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2010)

me estaba yendo , me quede un buen rato mirando el tema ese que uno puso un enlace a 200 circuitos con transistores.
otra pagina buenisima, para entretenerse  semanas y mas si es uno novicio.
semanas por no decir meses !!!!!!!!!!!!

buen lugar para iniciar con el punto 0 .


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 11, 2010)

no les pasa que se aburren y no encuentran algún tema interesante que los tenga entusiasmado y por eso solo mandan algún que otro mensaje ,
quizás  para ayudar a alguien de ves en cuando , el resto de los mensajes son solo retos y escupir en la cara de los menos saben,hacer post de puras burlas,quizás con eso eleven su auto estima?.
no entiendo todavia como es la cosa de  ser tan cruel ,no respetar nada ,.
por mas equivocado que uno este yo creo que el espíritu en el foro es aser que el novato o no tan novato entienda,explicar las cosas y no burlarse (aunque ay cada pregunta mama mía),
entre los mas saben que no se metan en discusiones terribles ,digo por la armonía del foro,para mantenerla,no seria mejor no contestar?,a escribir cosas aunque muchas veces ciertas(pero muy crueles por la forma en lo dicen)
es mi opinión,
pd:
todavia no entiendo eso de troll,
entiendo a algunos que noto que saben pero se aburren y no participan
entiendo a algunos que noto que saben y participan 
entiendo a muchos que noto que no saben y quieren aprender
 conclusión  ,cada ves se me ase mas confusa la cosa 
así que decidí escribir poco (leer mucho)y siempre tratando de ayudar que creo ese es el espíritu del foro 
es la única forma que veo además de  evitar las zonas de charlas sin sentido que nada aportan 
saludos



lubeck dijo:


> Amigos
> 
> Yo de lo que hablo es que algunos post de este tema estan inflingiendo esta norma:
> 
> ...




de esto estoy  ablando y no supe como explicarlo ,lubeck lo explico bien y cortito no como yo


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> no les pasa que se aburren y no encuentran algún tema interesante que los tenga entusiasmado y por eso solo mandan algún que otro mensaje ,



yo, te lo digo de corazon y no miento ni un poco :
para no aburrirme me sentaba en la mesa, con el tester, soldador, y una carpeta ademas de un monton de hojas borrador y una placa, o sin ella, soldaba los componentes en el aire, media, pensaba probaba.

me acuerdo de epocas que me pasaban los dias y las semanas asi , recuerdo una epoca luego e la secundaria, que pase meses, me acostaba a dormir apurado, por qu equeria levantarme a la mañana a seguir.
conservo aun esas carpetas, mis primeros diseños fueron de alarmas.
por que habia trabajado en una empresa.
habia una de auto , la antiasalto de search que usaba 2 cis 4011 yo la hice con uno solo y feliz.
antes saque el circuito, no para copiarlo y hacer $$ para estudiarlo y entenderlo y aprender.
y no me aburria. 


antes de este post, antes de estos post ya varios trataron de decir esto mismo , pero hay gente que se aburre y la forma de que no se aburra es entrar en el foro a pedir que les den las cosas.

que queres que te diga................

ademas.......mira, seria entrar en discusiones y no quisiera , pero pones que algunos son "crueles " por como escriben.
como si el sentimiento de ser atacado o ser victima solo cabiese dentro de un hoobysta novato que no sabe nada  pero..........no te pusiste a pensar que quizas ese mismo sentimiento tienen algunas personas que ya con mucha experiencia siguen sintiendo que para muchos lo que saben si bien les es util NO TIENE VALOR y esa sensacion molesta y joroba.

de nuevo, tengo que seguir respondiendo por que creen que la cosa es en un solo sentido y no es asi, por que creen que haciendose luego las victimas o mostrando falsa moral o humildad se logra .................que ??? 

yo creo haber ayudado a veces, muchas vi que ni bola me dieron , incluso vi aportes que ni bola le dieron.
y encima se ofenden,recibi burlas e insultos , por que ?? por decir lo que pensabaque es el sentimiento de alguien que esta hace años en esto.
¿ solo sirve lo que sienten y piensan los que recien entran ?? 
el que tiene experiencia y sabe solo debe responder y callarse ???  :

ves tu malestar pero no ves el malestar de quienes comprenden y se esfuerzan en tratar de explicar este tema y el por que ????? .

toda esta discusion, como dije no tiene sentido, cada quien vera las cosas como las veia antes.
el ser humano es un genio para justificarse.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 11, 2010)

y bueno,,,, si piden ay   que darles,,,,,,,(en el buen sentido de la palabra)
total no nos vamos a ser mas ricos o pobres o menos inteligentes (asi se entretienen y asta quizas aprendan algo)
saludos  
asta mañana y buenas noches


----------



## Tacatomon (May 12, 2010)

Hasta aquí llegó esto. No hay más vueltas que darle... Y como siempre, los culpables siguen impunes y los impunes a veces la hacen de culpables.

Saludos!!!


----------



## lubeck (May 12, 2010)

A lo mejor todavia no me he dado a entender.....

 No se trata de culpables,victimas moralidad ni cualquier otra cosa....
yo mismo participe en este tema....

 A donde yo quiero llegar es que son muchos los usuarios en su mayoría muy inteligentes... de entre todos no habrá una idea que evite llegar al uso de insultos?

 Yo tomo mi descion de no participar mas en esta gran comunidad por que se que con estos comentarios me he ganado a pulso el rechazo....

 Bueno pues se los dejo en la mesa, siendo esta mi ultima participación....

Saludos y Suerte para todos....

pd. pero si me voy a ver los 200 circuitos con transistores....


----------



## Tacatomon (May 12, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> A lo mejor todavia no me he dado a entender.....
> 
> No se trata de culpables,victimas moralidad ni cualquier otra cosa....
> yo mismo participe en este tema....
> ...



 ¿En serio? Che?


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Yo tomo mi descion de no participar mas en esta gran comunidad por que se que con estos comentarios me he ganado a pulso el rechazo....



yo por lo menos no te tengo como a alguien que sea fastidioso , ni en lo mas minimo como a alguien a quien rechazar, no se por que te lo pones asi ???
esta si que no la entiendo.

luego , algunas cosas son para leerlas tranquilos, veras seguro algunas cosas que has pasado por alto .


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> yo por lo menos no te tengo como a alguien que sea fastidioso , ni en lo mas minimo como a alguien a quien rechazar, no se por que te lo pones asi ???
> esta si que no la entiendo.......



Yo tampoco entiendo.


----------



## Cacho (May 12, 2010)

Un día de ausencia y veo que me perdí una buena discusión.

A ver si me ordeno medianamente para tratar de escribir lo que fui pensando mientras leía todos los mensajes. 
Para empezar, coincido y no con Ezavalla. Creo que no pasa por llegar al punto de equilibrio, por librarse de leechers y demás. No me parece que haya que dejar a alguien afuera por cuestiones así, sino que solitos se van esos. Consiguen su diagrama y nunca más tenés noticias de ellos, ya está.
¿Parásitos? Sí, puede ser... Pero no perjudiciales (si llegaran a serlo sí hay que recurrir a un antiparasitario)

El resto de lo que leí me parece que gira en torno a una interpretación un poquito distinta a la mía de mis palabras. El mensaje original no habla de una persona, no apunta a alguien en particular. Es más, ni siquiera está dirigido a personas, sino a las actitudes. Son esas las calificadas de varias maneras, ninguna positiva.
Citar un mensaje puntual no sería más que un ejemplo de alguna de las cosas expuestas y no haría ningún aporte a aclarar el panorama.

Es más, ni siquiera digo que el "mal posteador" sea conciente de lo que hace. Estoy convencido de que la inmensa mayoría de los que caen en las generales del hilo nunca se detuvieron ni un segundo a pensar cómo podría caer en los demás su post/tema/comentario. Y eso no califica a nadie.
Y por las dudas aclaro: Equivocarse es algo más que normal y esperable, todos lo hacemos una y otra vez. Lo que no es normal es persistir en el mismo error.

A ese respecto cabe resaltar que no por una pifia se transforma uno en necio. Ni siquiera por dos o tres, ni por no entender alguna razón o argumento. Es necio aquel que no es capaz de reconocer el propio error aún admitiendo que es la otra persona quien tiene razón. Y postea la misma consulta de nuevo.
A esas actitudes es a las que apunta mi comentario inicial. E insisto en la palabra "actitudes" y no  personas.

Una *persona *ignorante es lo usual, todos lo somos. Una *actitud *ignorante no es lo mismo. 
La primera condición es muy fácil de resolver; la segunda, casi imposible.


Aclarado eso, paso a lo que me descolocó: ¿Cómo es lo que planteás Lubeck, que tampoco lo llego a entender?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Para empezar, coincido y no con Ezavalla.



Eso es bueno! Sería un embole si todos pensáramos igual.



Cacho dijo:


> Consiguen su diagrama y nunca más tenés noticias de ellos, ya está.¿Parásitos? Sí, puede ser... Pero no perjudiciales (si llegaran a serlo sí hay que recurrir a un antiparasitario)



En realidad, si son perjudiciales, aunque el perjuicio que causan no lo pueden atajar los moderadores. *El daño que causan es que se apropian de los conocimientos de la comunidad sin dar nada a cambio.* Y no hablo de los post que aparecen en Google cuando uno hace una búsqueda, por que al fin de cuenta esos son públicos, sino que me refiero al hecho de registrarse para tener acceso a información que fué creada por y solo está disponible para los miembros. Si lo ves de afuera, no sos parte de la comunidad, por que tomás lo que es de dominio público. Si te registrás...deberías tener ciertas obligaciones para con la comunidad, si es que pretendés formar parte de ella...obligaciones tales como: aportar alguna información, circuito, diseño, esquema...lo que sea...y que no tengamos (aunque podría hablar mucho de esto ); contestar preguntas de otros miembros con información coherente y mas o menos valedera, en fin....dar a la comunidad cualquier cosa de las que uno esperaría de sus miembros...y de esta forma pasar a ser uno mas de los que participan y colaboran.

La contarpartida de esto es lo que nos sucede ahora: cualquiera se registra - y si no sabe/entiende la pregunta de registro la consulta en otro foro...insultando a este por que le preguntan cosas raras para poder entrar ...y una vez que se registra, o se llevan lo que necesitan o comienzan las preguntas, que en el 60% de los casos son de alumnos (secundarios y universitarios ) que quieren que el foro les haga el trabajo que el docente les ha encomendado...y lo que es mas grave...muchas veces alguno les responde!!!. Otro 30% son consultas de un grupo de personas (y que parece estar creciendo) que cree que como la electrónica es tán fácil, sin cargar la más minima idea pretenden reparar y/o construir algo que necesitan, claro, con la idea de ahorrarse el pago correspondiente (nuevamente hay que leer a *fernandob*). Solo el 10% restante...y quizás menos...son consultas genuinas y válidas de hobbystas, técnicos y a veces "público en general" y que son valiosas de contestar por que aportan conocimiento a la comunidad.

De ese 90% de basura se encargan los moderadores, pero cuando digo que es culpa nuestra el que esté ahí, me refiero a dos cosas:
1- Los dejamos entrar sin restricciones de ningún tipo (ojo...NO DIGO EXCLUIR).
2- Les contestamos lo que necesitan sin que hayan aportado nada a cambio (leer de nuevo a *fernandob* en otros temas).

Haciendo eso, transformamos al foro en una sala de consulta escolar/universitaria o un equipo de consultoría profesional...y a que precio?...NADA! Y que quede claro que NO HABLO DE DINERO, sino un precio que fije una contraparte de la misma naturaleza que la que maneja el foro: CONOCIMIENTO.

Luego de mi sesión de catarsis de día de la fecha, les dejo un gran saludo!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 12, 2010)

¿No lo han notado?
Es un círculo. No hay salida para esto. Lo dijo Cacho... Solo hay que pasarlos desapercibidos y ya... La realidad es triste EZavalla, pero como pasa siempre, no podemos hacer mucho...

PS: Igualmente, estas actitudes me molestan, pero.. baahhhh... Yo si hago mi tarea ... o intento hacerla.


----------



## antiworldx (May 12, 2010)

No he opinado porque muchas de mis ideas ya las han expuesto, y las que tenia que exponer ya las expuse... lo que me tiene fuera de contexto es que onda con "lubeck".
Hasta donde supe, le dieron su coscorron (infraccion), por alguna situacion que no termine de entender a pesar que lo busque completo. Solo esta una pequeña fraccion la cual cite anteriormente, en el paraiso del offtopic porque estabamos en el plan de "hagamos relajo".
Bueno no quiero hacer mas offtopic, y yo sigo en la postura que la mano dura sobre los que rompen las normas es la mejor solucion. Lo demas, si alguien no quiere que le "canivalien" la informacion, simplemente todos estamos en el derecho a no compartirla. Yo tambien tengo varias cosillas que no he compartido puesto que algun compañero de la universidad puede dar con la solucion y tenga las mismas ventajas que yo sin el haber pensado ni un minuto sobre el problema. Repito, somos libres de compartir o no compartir lo que deseemos a los demas. Salu2!


----------



## lubeck (May 12, 2010)

Hola Cacho



> Aclarado eso, paso a lo que me descolocó: ¿Cómo es lo que planteás Lubeck, que tampoco lo llego a entender?



Quizás me equivoco en la manera de plantear mi pensar... 

 Como lo he comentado desde mi punto de vista este tema empieza muy bien como lo que pones... se hace de una forma picara y perfectamente se entiende que es broma y  no se hace agravio a nadie en  especifico... 

 Pero el como se va desarrollando a mi parecer  pudiera ser ofensivo e insultante...   

 Si bien es cierto que muchos pudieran ser abusivos hay otros que pudieran no serlo...
también muy cierto que probablemente sean muy pocos... pero si logramos o logran que esa persona entre en esta comunidad y participe... seria un paso adelante para enriquecer la comunidad...

  en fin pudiera seguir pero no diría nada que ustedes mas que nadie ya sepan.... 

  lo que yo sugiero si se me permite es que este tema se limpiara de lo que quizás no quisimos decir, y al calor de la broma pusimos...


Fernandob y Fogonazo...

 Honestamente y por la confiaza que les tengo les digo que una de las cosas que mas me gusto de este foro es que no es como otros donde se pierde muy fácil el respeto, y si este foro apunta por ese camino no encajo y si por defender mis principios no soy aceptado no importa, si... si me gusta llevarme y me aguanto pero también para eso hay un lugar, un tiempo y un limite....

 Discúlpenme si no todavía no logro expresarme correctamente... nunca se me ha sido fácil escoger las palabras pera no enrollarlo todo y que se preste a confusion....

 Abrazos y Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Lo demas, si alguien no quiere que le "canivalien" (*canibalicen?*) la informacion, simplemente todos estamos en el derecho a no compartirla. Yo tambien tengo varias cosillas que no he compartido puesto que algun compañero de la universidad puede dar con la solucion y tenga las mismas ventajas que yo sin el haber pensado ni un minuto sobre el problema. Repito, somos libres de compartir o no compartir lo que deseemos a los demas.



Por supuesto que tenés esa libertad, y supongo que de una forma u otra todos la ejercemos. Pero esto no tiene que ver con la libertad de compartir o nó, y tampoco tiene que ver con el miedo al canibalismo de información...tiene que ver con algo que está mucho mas allá de lo que los ojos pueden ver...tiene que ver con el sentimiento de pertenencia a la comunidad y tiene que ver con la calidad de la comunidad lograda a fuerza de las contribuciones de sus miembros. Ambas cosas se van a terminar perdiendo si quienes se registran lo hacen al solo intento de llevarse algo sin entregar nada a cambio. En este caso es posible pensar:

_Que me importa la comunidad si el foro me dá lo que me hace falta...y si un día desaparece será SU problema, pero mientras tanto me llevo lo más que puedo_

O que creés que es en lo que piensan las aves de rapiña?
Claro que no todos van a ir por ese camino, pero quienes SI aportan al conocimiento colectivo se van a terminar cansando de estas situaciones...probablemente no todos, y muchos de los que dejen de aportar serán reemplazados por otros nuevos, pero la comunidad va a sufrir esas pérdidas...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 12, 2010)

Yo quiero enfatizar algo. Que el foro pierda contenido intelectual... Nomás no. Ni que agarraran el archivo del server y lo movieran a su PC. El foro realmente no pierde nada.
Pero si hablamos de la intención y la forma en la que pescan el archivo...

PS: Compatriota Lubeck. No es que la agarremos contra ti. Simplemente hablamos de *actitudes*. Nombres nunca hemos dicho, al menos, yo nop. Esto se va a interpretar de la manera de que lo lea la persona, pero realmente no estamos indiciando a nadie.


----------



## antiworldx (May 12, 2010)

Que te digo maestro ezavalla (por lo de obi wan). Llega un punto en que una ideologia deja de ser totalmente cierta y empiezan los puntos particulares. Y llegados a ese punto, nadie vamos a jalar parejo. Es como hablar de foot ball o religiones. Temas interminables sobre lo que es y deberia de ser.

La solucion es fácil. Se cobra por el uso del foro (como la IEEE). Ahi no hay canívales, y si los hay, pagan por ir a bajar esa informacion. Pero simplemente eso no se hará aqui. (o eso espero).

Pues en fin. Llegados a este punto del tema, creo que mejor sigo leyendo porque hay buenos comentarios que son para reflexionar.
Salu2!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 12, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Que te digo maestro ezavalla (por lo de obi wan). Llega un punto en que una ideologia deja de ser totalmente cierta y empiezan los puntos particulares. Y llegados a ese punto, nadie vamos a jalar parejo. Es como hablar de foot ball o religiones. Temas interminables sobre lo que es y deberia de ser.
> 
> La solucion es fácil. Se cobra por el uso del foro (como la IEEE). Ahi no hay canívales, y si los hay, pagan por ir a bajar esa informacion. Pero simplemente eso no se hará aqui. (o eso espero).
> 
> ...



Si se hace como la IEEE, seremos un foro más del montón. Hemos de recalcar que parte del éxito de este foro es la "amabilidad" que hay. ¿Les suenan nombres de algunos foros?


----------



## lubeck (May 12, 2010)

Saben porque yo nunca he estado totalmente de acuerdo con fer y ezvalla...
estoy deacuerdo en lo que dicen si, no es justo que unos cuantos trabajen y muchos otros  lleguemos y  tomemos para nuestros fines llamese aprendizaje, hobby, trabajo etc, etc...

Este es el texto de acerca de.. que seguramente han visto... 



> Gracias a la colaboración desinteresada de nuestros usuarios que poco a poco han nutrido esta web, forosdeelectronica.com se ha convertido en un sitio de consulta donde diariamente miles personas encuentran información puntual sobre diferentes áreas de la electrónica.



  Se esta en el entendido que la aportación que se haga es para todo el mundo y de forma desinteresada... y que esa ayuda no es exclusiva de los profesionales electrónicos y moderadores sino de todos los usuarios... asi que si yo puedo ayudar en algo a otro usuario ya sea con conocimiento o canalizarlo a donde pueda obtener lo que busca, no por altruismo sino porque para mi seria una obligación para permanecer en esta comunidad... y si todos lo viéramos de esa forma.... bien... la cuestión es como canalizarlo...muy independientemente de la normas ... seria encontrar ese cuello de botella por lo que no funciona el asunto y  de ahi viene toda mi cuestion ....  con insultos no se va ha eliminar... hay que tenerlo claro....  que seria lo correcto? no se...

 Saludos...


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2010)

el tema de un foro.

te mande un MP lubeck , una cosa que no es para poner aca asi directamente .

pero ,el tma es que un foro es mas de lo que estamso hablando , y ciertas cosas pueden implicar mas de lo que piensan.
aca hay un problemon que es asi, inevitable:
las suceptibilidades, y es como dice tacatomon, esto no terminara mas.

pero un foro "bueno" da para problemas....si no se tiene cuidado.
yo ya lo mencione varias veces.
ayudar a otros ???? si.

pero enalgunso casos puede perjudicar a todo el gremio, o no llamemoslo gremio, a todos los que les gusta y se dedican.
mas adelante podre un ejemplo, ahora no por que no quiero mas problemas .

un saludo y no se lo tomen personal.
lo que puso 
claroq eu


----------



## Cacho (May 12, 2010)

Ahora sí creo haber entendido un par de cosas...

Por el lado de Lubeck (creo) la cosa viene por sentirse tocado por algunos comentarios que podrían haberle cabido cuando recién se registró. No sé exactamente cuáles sean (ni me importa mucho tampoco), pero creo tener una vaga idea. Sólo quiero remarcar (bah, remarcarTE Lubeck) que los comentrios que aquí se vieron no apuntan a alguien en particular, sino a una actitud muy marcada y específica, esa que no tuviste vos nunca en el foro.
Nada de lo que hayas leído aquí podría apuntarse a vos y si sintieras que podés ponerte en lugar de alguno al que le cabrían las críticas, creéme que te estás equivocando.

Por otro lado, también juega un poco el factor geográfico. Si no me equivoco son argentinos los que firman (¿firmamos?) los mensajes conflictivos. El léxico argentino "cordial" puede sonar muy fuerte a oídos que no estén acostumbrados a la violencia verbal típica de nuestra tierra.
Estamos de acuerdo en que atacando a alguien no llegamos a nada, pero mucho de lo argentino sin filtrar _suena_ a insulto o ataque. Y acá hay bastante argentino sin filtro, te comento.
Sin el filtro internacional puesto podemos sonar bastante mal 

Por lo de "entrar corriendo al baño", acordate de que al registrarte una de las cosas que tenés que hacer es leer las normas y darle click al casillero en que decís que las leíste y las aceptás. Si en menos de 24hs ya alguien hizo de lo primero y lo segundo en la sala de estar y en la cocina... Ya no hablamos de una urgencia...



En lo que respecta a EZavalla, creo que entendí por dónde andás rumbeando. Lo que te cae por las puntas del soldador es la actitud del leecher.
Creo que a todos nos caen igual de mal, sólo que el control de sanguijuelas es costoso. Si, como dice Lubeck, se logra hacer que un leecher termine por participar, aportar y transformarse en un miembro activo de la comunidad, perfecto. Más aún, su pasado leecer poco importaría.
Y si el leecher en cuestión _viene, ve y "vence"_, pocas noticias más tendremos de él. Nos sentiremos estafados los que hayamos contestado en su post (espero "perderme" de contestarle a alguno de estos), pero la experiencia hará finalmente al maestro en evitarlos. Si se llevan un esquema, dos, cinco o mil, bien por ellos, que vivan una buena vida y disfruten de lo que consiguieron.
A veces luchar contra la corriente sólo sirve para desgastarnos, aunque alguna idea hay flotando para mejorar ciertos aspectos del uso del foro y quizá puedan extenderse a una especie de "filtro anti leecher". Se verá...

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 12, 2010)

Ok.....

lei MP fer y el Post Cacho

me queda claro y  entiendo...



saludos


----------



## zaiz (May 12, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> A veces luchar contra la corriente sólo sirve para desgastarnos,



Así es, luchar contra la corriente sólo baja las energías.

El internet no tiene vuelta. Si este foro no da material para quienes buscan, buscarán en otro. Esto ya no lo para nadie, pues en Internet se puede conseguir mucha información, que a veces es basura, pero muchas otras es de gran utilidad aunque sea como tips para encontrar alguna solución. Y las probabilidades de que alguien encuentre mucha ayuda con uno o dos tips es muy alta. Por eso un foro siempre será de gran utilidad social. En Internet sobra la gente que está dispuesta a ayudar, entre novatos y expertos. Y no les importa que sean leechers los usuarios.

Por otro lado, un foro como éste, mientras tenga más visitantes, siempre será productivo comercialmente para los propietarios. Así es que lo que nos queda a los usuarios es mejor tratar de disfrutarlo. Al fin de cuentas es grátis.

Por mi parte estoy a gusto en el foro, tal vez se deba a que no soy moderador y no me toca tanto trabajo como se aprecia por sus comentarios.

Pero la vida sigue y la pelota rueda. A jugar entonces.

El libro de El Principito dice algo interesante: "Si ordenas a tu pueblo que se tire al mar, el pueblo hará la _revolución_.  *..." *Así que lo mejor es saber ordenar sin implantar medidas dictatoriales. Así se trate de un monarca absolutista.... Y para un sitio de Internet, la "revolución" es que la gente se vaya.



Cacho dijo:


> aunque alguna idea hay flotando para mejorar ciertos aspectos del uso del foro
> Saludos



Esto mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel51 (May 15, 2010)

Está todo claro.


----------



## Dano (May 16, 2010)

Recién vi el post y me pareció muy interesante.
  Estaba visto que un día alguien iba a escribir algo así (no lo digo de mala manera), hay mucho spam últimamente
  Lo que se plantea es un hecho que viene sucediendo desde hace bastante tiempo en el foro,  si mal no recuerdo esto no pasaba tanto antes, pienso que era por la cantidad de usuarios que había antes diariamente.
  Obviamente éste problema esta mucho mas allá de la cantidad de personas que postean en el foro, sino en la “calidad y educación” de las mismas a la hora de registrarse, leer normas y cumplirlas, por llamarlo de alguna manera se perdió el “respeto” de entrar a una comunidad.
  Soluciones que se me ocurran que solucionen el problema (valga la redundancia)  desde raíz no se me ocurren, sería un problema que involucraría a la sociedad; tengo ideas algo radicales talvez demasiado, como privatizar secciones del foro para que solo X (equis) usuarios tengan acceso y se lo merezcan, es una idea complicada (y porque no utópica) no solo se dividiría la comunidad sino que también se podría producir un colapso de la misma… (EJ: si Pepito tiene una pelota roja yo también la quiero…)


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2010)

con complicar un poco mas el ingreso alcanza.

y tambien con que para iniciar un tema primero haya tenido que aportar en un par de temas (demostrar que es del gemio , no escribir tonteras.......para escribir tonteras hay que ser antiguo  )  .


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 17, 2010)

jejeje antiguo en el foro o antiguo en el mundo....?


----------



## Dano (May 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> con complicar un poco mas el ingreso alcanza.
> 
> y tambien con que para iniciar un tema primero haya tenido que aportar en un par de temas (demostrar que es del gemio , no escribir tonteras.......para escribir tonteras hay que ser antiguo  )  .



Sería un buen punto para comenzar, limitar mas el registro de usuarios.

Que opinan de agregar al test actual un cálculo simple de capacitores en serie y paralelo?...

Igual considero que sigue siendo algo simple, en 5 min en internet lo respondés y entrás, pero les va a costar un poco mas...

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 17, 2010)

Dudo que hacer un test de ingreso solucione el problema. El problema (a mi parecer) no pasa por la ignorancia ó desconocimiento de algunos elementos del foro, sino por algunas actitudes individualistas y/o egocéntricas de otros, que optan por no respetar las normas. Después de todo, si yo soy un "ganador" que no se absolutamente nada de electrónica, y un "perdedor" me da todo hecho cuando lo pido/exijo, ¿De qué me sirve? Porque yo no entiendo nada del tema.
Poder hacerse pruebas de ingreso más difíciles, se puede. Incluso se puede hacer un "test de ingreso" para cada sección, para asegurarse que quienes participan de las mismas tengan un mínimo concepto de qué se trata. Pero eso no sé si realmente bloquearía a los "winners". 

Cambiando de tema, no creo que haya que tomarse tan a pecho lo que se dice en este hilo. Meter la pata (esto es: tener un momento de winner) puede sucederle a cualquiera en cualquier momento. Por ahí, un día uno pregunta de foma inadecuada, o cree recibir una ofensa cuando nos responden (a veces con la mejor de las intenciones), o responde mal (sin quererlo, obviamente) a las preguntas ajenas... Pero el problema no es ése: todo es cuestión de tenerlo en cuenta para los próximos comentarios. El problema son los reincidentes, que cumplen una y otra vez con esta antítesis de reglamento que nos da pie a comentar acá. Además, ¿qué necesidad hay de ignorar el reglamento, si es corto y bastante fácil de respetar?  

Saludos.

PD: la palabra "privatización" me pone la piel de gallina.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 17, 2010)

antes de hacer alguna prueba de ingreso ay que pensar en quienes queremos tener en el foro,con las preguntas actuales se esta apuntando a estudiantes noveles,si las preguntas fueran mas difícil se estaría apuntando a técnico y avistas con experiencia ,
después de reflexionar un poco llegue a una conclusión ,para mi esta bien como esta ,
el filtro se ase solo cuando decidimos responder o no a las preguntas y consultas tan evidentemente faciles 
saludos


----------



## sammaael (May 17, 2010)

es necesario endureceer un poco mas el registro de usuarios... muchos de nosotros llegamos a este foro con la intencion de aprender y de aportar cada vez que podamos con ideas.. sin embargo existen personas que solo ingresan con la intencion de que alguien resuelva por completo sus problemas aplicando la ley del minimo esfuerzo...

PD:ya cumplo varias semanas sin ser moderado... a porrazos se aprende...


----------



## asherar (May 17, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> antes de hacer alguna prueba de ingreso ay que pensar en quienes queremos tener en el foro,con las preguntas actuales se esta apuntando a estudiantes noveles,si las preguntas fueran mas difícil se estaría apuntando a técnico y avistas con experiencia ,
> después de reflexionar un poco llegue a una conclusión ,para mi esta bien como esta ,
> el filtro se ase solo cuando decidimos responder o no a las preguntas y consultas tan evidentemente faciles
> saludos



Totalmente de acuerdo  

Levantar el listón de entrada respondería a una política completamente diferente. 
Si este foro es un espacio de colaboración desinteresada no tiene sentido preocuparse de a quién le reditúa o a quién no el conocimiento que se ha posteado (en ese caso la colaboración no era tan desinteresada). 
Ahora, si la política del foro ha cambiado, es otra cosa.


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2010)

a mi me parece MUY BIEN lo de mejorar el filtro de entrada.
hay varias cosas que no deben olvidar:

1 --- lo de el filtro de entrada es para quienes quieren entrar a abrir temas, no hay restricciones ni las hubo para quien solo quiere entrar a mirar.
claro que para mirar esquemas hay que suscribirse.

2 -- el filtro de entrada puede ser un muy buen ejercicio PARA TODOS si se toma con inteligencia es todo un tema y a cualquier electronico novel o no le parecera encantador , ya que es UN RETO, salvo a los vivos de los que estamso hablando .
de igual modo que hay esos programas que te piden que escribas una clave que aparece toda borrosa uno debe pensar en como hacer distintas preguntas inteligentes.

como dije es un reto muy interesante , para el que entra y para los moderadores y quien quiera participar.
miren, por ejemplo.
uds. han abierto temas aca de por ejemplo "acertijos de logica y comprension" .
bueno , pues se puede hacer tambien algo asi pero para cuestionario de ingreso .
no solo una pregunta sino que 3 y que tengan que pensar o  se vean obligados a mirar , leer tranquilos una datasheet o un tema determinado , no entro a la wiki de aca, pero donde haya temas desarrollados , pues que tengan que leerlos si o si .
es mas :
3 preguntas tecnicas y 2 de las normas de el foro que tambien las saltan como si tuviesen alas.

por ejemplo, como se que un electronico NO PUEDE SABER DE TODO darle a quien quiere entrar opciones:
3 preguntas tecnicas pero que pueda elegir si audio, digitales u otro tema.
yo hay temas que voy muerto, por eso es necesario dividir en ramas.

en fin.............ES UN TRABAJO. no lo niego , pero quien entra aca entra con intencion de estudiar, divertirse, aprender y compartir.
asi que si se fastidia por 3 preguntas tecnicas y 2 de las normas es por que vienen con otra onda, la onda que estamos criticando.

incluso preguntar cuando uno se quiere inscribir cual es el nivel que tiene , y queda registrado con que nivel entro.
un ingeniero no marcara que es novicio, supongo que se tiene confianza.
y un novato , pues si no entra en la primera entrara en la segunda o en la tercera y se lo tomara como un reto ..

de nuevo, no lo veo como algo discriminatorio ni que corte a la gente .
si como un reto y con que tengan un poquitin de interes y gusto por la electronica lo tomaran con agrado .

trabajo para los moderadores que pueden abrir un tema al respecto y ........no se como se maneja, para quienes no estan inscriptos no vean las respuestas, seria para tratar ideas en formato publico y por MP las rspuestas, o que sea un tema que solo los que participan lo puedan ver.

en fin, da para divertirse.

saludos


----------



## asherar (May 17, 2010)

Eso de legislar contra de los "vivos" para que no se salgan con la suya es algo 
muy "argentino". 

Y cuál es el problema que un "vivo" entre y tome algo de lo que hay  posteado. 
¿ No es para eso que se hace público el conocimiento ? 
Si alguien se hace rico con lo que encuentra en el foro, que le aproveche !!! 
Si yo tengo el mismo acceso que él y no pude => el gil (tonto) soy yo. 
Eso es lo que le da bronca a algunos, y los mueve a legislar contra los vivos. 
El sol sale para todos. 

Al final, con tanta legislación los que la terminan pagando son los que quieren 
aprender algo seriamente: la legislación, cuanto más sencilla mejor. 
La "ecología" social se encarga del resto.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2010)

Igual me interesa la idea de reforzar el filtro... En cualquier forma que privaticemos el foro habrá un des-balance...
¿O quizás no estamos atacando el problema como se debe?
¿Faltan moderadores?
Veamos... ¿Es normal que cada vez nos encontremos con más usuarios y estos escriban cada vez más comentarios directos a moderación? O es que ya no queremos tratar con estos y eliminarlos desde antes de que aparezca el problema...

...

Saludos!!


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2010)

hola alejandro, difiero un poco con vos.
hay varias cosas, tambien es interesante notar que *"filtros"* hay en todos lados hasta en tu casa o en la mia , solo en los baños publicos de el subte no hay filtros y asi estan.

si bien las cosas se supone se regulan solas ya se ha visto que a veces terminan discusiones que suben de tono cuando algun "impresentable" se considera con derrechos divinos (asi se lo dijo Dios al parecer) .

hay cosas que a mi parecer no son buenas, y una cosa es que las discutamos entre nosotros y otra con una persona que entro AHORA y se ofende por que no le hacemso un diseño ad honorem ,.

hay muchas cosas a cuestionarse y una de ellas que , por desgracia incluso no comprender algunos que estan aca hace rato (no lo hago notar para evitar discusiones) es que este SI ES UN FORO QUE YA ES REFERENTE DE EL GREMIO, y eso conlleva una responsabilidad-

¿a que voy ??

a que como uds. dicen es un foro abierto y CUALQUIERA entra a mirar.
entonces si nos ponemos a burlarnos de los clientes como que son tontos ynosotros unos vivos y les robamos estamso quemando al gremio, perjudicandolo y haciendolo quedar mal.

si nos la pasamos discutiendo con vivos que entran a que les hagan la tarea se envilece el foro por que crea roces continuos.

si hay gente que se la pasa diciendo que "diseñar es una tonteria" , programar es refacil , hacer placas es una tonteria y en un rato y por centavos lo hago .
lo unico que logran es hacer que la gente que esta afuera piense que es una tonteria y eso rebaja el nivel de el gremio.
mañana vos iras aun trabajo y te pediran un diseño o resolver algo  y tu jefe ignorante te dira:
pero si es una tonteria, !!!!! vos tenes que ganar poco y hacerlo YA !!!!!
mira, aca en el foro dice que es una tonteria.
(por que un tonto no SE valora a si mismo ni a los demas y dice que es una tonteria para el que tiene años atras haciendolo).

y hay mas cosas , muchas mas, algunas te las da la calle, la experiencia y las vivencias, pero siempre todas se refieren A *RESPETO* , *respeto a los que estudiaron y respeto a la carrera  *.

en fin, el foro es lo que es y ya no es mas "un forito" .
es UN FORO internacional donde ya mucha gente entra dia a dia y por lo tanto tiene cierta influencia en nuestro gremio.

si lo hiciese andres un foro REPRIVADO podriamos hacer lo que se nos cante, nosotros comprenderiamos nuestros codigos.
pero es un foro ABIERTO  y de nuevo , eso tiene implicancias.


----------



## Tavo (May 17, 2010)

No existe una estadística (anual, mensual, semanal, etc) de los mensajes y threads entrantes a Moderación?
Hay más moderación ahora que en 2006 (por ejemplo)?

Hace poco llegamos a los 100.000 usuarios. Yo creo que entre los que entran una vez cada tanto y los activos, hay alrededor de 50 mil. No más. Estaría bueno conocer un poco de estadísticas de usuarios, progresos, virtudes, vulnerabilidades... etc..

Bueno eran solo unas dudas..
Saludos a todos.


----------



## sammaael (May 17, 2010)

no creo que poniendo mayor dificultad en el registro estemos escondiendo informacion ya que antes de registrarme aca igual hechaba una miradita a los contenidos sin estar registrado.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> no creo que poniendo mayor dificultad en el registro estemos escondiendo informacion ya que antes de registrarme aca igual hechaba una miradita a los contenidos sin estar registrado.



Pero mientras no te registres, no puedes ver archivos adjuntos que pueden ser de interés...


----------



## sammaael (May 17, 2010)

si te interesa te registras... si quieres ver un adjunto partimos de la base que algo debes saber de electronica y que estas buscando un complemento a tus ideas o un puntapie no un trabajo terminado... si consideramos eso no creo que una prueba de ingreso nos detenga, almenos al que tenga ganas de aprender no.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2010)

Aptitudes hay muchas...
Igualmente podemos hacer que nos respondan el problema de ingreso al foro y a darle con el adjunto...


----------



## seaarg (May 17, 2010)

¿Puedo tomar la palabra?

Este foro es maravilloso, yo como hobbysta, pero de los dedicados  es obvio que no tengo el conocimiento de alguien que se dedica a este rubro como fuente de sustento. Mi rubro es la ingenieria y programacion.

Aqui en este thread veo a los miembros que tengo "mas vistos" aqui en el foro, significa que en general es una inquietud que interesa.

Ahora, digo yo, ¿No se estan poniendo un poco elitistas? Lo siguiente es una opinion personal exclusivamente: Don Andres es el dueño de casa y todos nosotros sus invitados (incluso los mods) El, como es su casa, puso unas sencillas reglas para permanecer en ella. Ahora bien, yo veo que ni siquiera el mismo es taaaan elitista, sino que creo este foro para formar una comunidad tanto de noveles como de experimentados. Si hasta el dueño de casa no le pega una patada en el traste a quien no respeta sus normas, sino que simplemente se limita a darle una "caricia" educativa con la tabla jeje... me pregunto ¿Que nos da derecho a nosotros a pelearnos con otros miembros de la casa, sean tontos es su manera de preguntar, sean vivos, etc? Creo que mientras se mantenga un nivel de respeto, cordialidad y CONTENIDOS, el resto (tratar de retar a otros integrantes de esta casa) esta sobrando. Quien no cumpla las reglas, pues tablazo y su mensaje se borra... listo!

Personalmente considero que hay threads que permanecen y permanecen "permanentemente" en la lista de los ultimos y que no tienen nada de contenido (facebook, perritos, etc) Sin embargo algunos son divertidos y como NO soy el unico del foro, a otras personas les encanta y los quieren... OK! todos tenemos que respetar a los demas! Porque a mi me parezca sin contenido no significa que no deban existir esos threads, todo lo contrario, si hay gente que los quiere DEBEN estar. Mi punto es: No somos todos iguales, a algunos nos interesa aprender porque si, a otros les interesa un resultado. ¿Debemos acaso intentar imponer nuestros gustos o creencias?

Este thread fue creado por un moderador con ganas de hacer catarsis, porque si... estoy de acuerdo que hay cada uno que liga tablazos y, pensandolo un minuto, por ahi lo que mas incomoda es cuando alguien pide que le den todo hecho y con poco respeto.

En lo personal, mi rubro es uno de los mas bastardeados tanto por recien iniciados como por los clientes, y sin embargo, los que tenemos muchos añitos en la profesion tenemos la cintura entrenada para manejar esas situaciones y poder vivir comodos.

Tengo amigos tecnicos de electronica, y en esta rama se pone un poco mas dificil, sin embargo no creo que un foro vaya a ser competencia de la profesion. Dificil que un hobbysta o un "vivo" le vaya a quitar trabajo a un profesional. Mejor dicho, si, puede quitarle trabajo pero sera para tanto?

Por otro lado y volviendo al thread, cuando yo hice mi ingreso no conocia las formulas para calcular la pregunta, asi que movi el traste para buscar en google dichas formulas y poder aplicarlas. ¿Aprendi? no, ni siquiera me acuerdo de la pregunta... sin embargo SI aprendi y MUCHO ya estando dentro del foro.

Tome ideas de muchos de ustedes, realice mis proyectos y los devolvi completos aqui (mal o bien, completos) por la simple razon de decir "hey!! vean lo que pude hacer!!" como un chico le muestra a sus padres jeje

Esto realimenta el foro creo, muchisimo mas que tener cientos y cientos de mensajes "bardeando" a usuarios que preguntan tontamente, como si los miraran desde arriba.

Si la pregunta te irrita, no es mejor ignorarla? (al mejor estilo "dont feed the troll") Si el usuario es abusivo o no respeta las reglas... ¿Que es mejor? ¿Poner OTRO mensaje mas retandolo como si fuera TU foro? ¿O simplemente ignorarlo dejando que ya le caera el tablazo? De ultima si te sentis con muchas ganas, presiona el boton denunciar y a otra cosa!!! que para eso hay gente que tiene el @ al lado de su nombre (usuarios de IRC sabran de que hablo)

Esta es mi catarsis por ver a muchos usuarios que poco aportan mas que retar a otros. Estos usuarios tambien tendrian que obtener su tablazo por postear un mensaje sin contenido. He visto casos de arrogancia extrema contra un pobre gil que quiere tener un "resultado" sin pasar por el proceso de aprendizaje.... ¿Te molesta? Asi es el mundo! asi es la gente!... sentite bien cuando veas un usuario con ganas de aprender y simplemente ignora a los otros.

He dicho, muchas gracias por leer.


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2010)

seaarg tu exposicion me parece muy correcta.
por algo es que , por desgracia en algunas cosas  el ser humano es tan diverso, si bien comparto tu pensamiento , a la vez sigo pensando distinto en algunos casos .

saludos


----------



## seaarg (May 18, 2010)

jeje, exacto fernando. Generalmente leo tus posts con interes aunque no coincida 100%, a ambos nos gusta escribir bastante.


----------



## Dano (May 18, 2010)

Contesto algunos puntos que me interesaron:

-En lo personal no me interesa si viene otro usuarios  a "robar" conocimiento de la pagina y nunca colaborar, lo que me jode es que desordenen el foro con thread por todos lados preguntando como se hace una fuente de 110v para conectar al auto.

-Para que tengan una idea, en las anteriores 24hs se movieron a Moderación 27 temas... (esto es asi todos los dias, no es que fue un pico nomás).

-Iguamente no creo que ningún usuario del foro (en los cuales me incluyo) quieran un foro totalmente cerrado, que para entrar se debe que ser amigo de Andrés. Solamente supongo que se pretende es frenar un poco mas la mayoría de los trolls que llenan todos los thread con la misma pregunta (Alguién tiene un esquema de un amplificador de 100W (Obviamente no tiene ni idea de que significa la letra "W" despues de los números...)).




> a mi me parece MUY BIEN lo de mejorar el filtro de entrada.
> hay varias cosas que no deben olvidar:
> 
> 1 --- lo de el filtro de entrada es para quienes quieren entrar a abrir  temas, no hay restricciones ni las hubo para quien solo quiere entrar a  mirar.
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (May 18, 2010)

si pero eso es dificil de conseguir si "cualquiera" vine y escribe lo que quiere donde quiere...
No quiero y concuerdo contigo un foro cerrado.. perderia la escencia de un foro.. sino que el contenido este disponible a todo el que lo desee pero que la escritura en el foro este condicionada con el registro, el cual deberia contar con una priueba de suficiencia un poquitin mas dificil.. la idea tampoco es que tengan que deducir la ley de ohm a partir de las ecuaciones de maxwell


----------



## Tacatomon (May 18, 2010)

En lo de poner ejercicios un poco más complejos, me parece bien, pero, que de alguna manera, sean totalmente diferentes con la llegada de un usuario... Que sea muy variado... No se si es difícil de programar esto... No estoy al tanto...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Jadacuor (May 18, 2010)

Con respecto a lo de crear algo asi como un filtro me parece bien, y tambien (no se que tan viable seria) lo de revisar usuarios que se registran solo para conseguir un esquema y jamas vuelven por aqui a colaborar... pues, aunque yo no colabore mucho me parece que esto del foro deberia ser como retributivo...yo aporto y recibo!!!

pd: gracias a los moderadores por mis temas en moderacion... ahi voy aprendiendo!!


----------



## Dano (May 18, 2010)

Jairo: El problema a solucionar no es que los usuarios aspiren todos el conocimiento posible sin decir ni gracias(a mi no me molesta, justamente por eso es un foro abierto, aqui se entrega conocimiento sin esperar nada a cambio), sino que aparezcan personas que vienen desordenan, les das un material para leer y que vayan entendiendo el tema, y te contestan mal... ese es el punto.

Saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (May 18, 2010)

si tienes razon Dano... muchas veces las personas quieren que se les de todo masticadito.... y por eso creo que este foro muchas veces hace que la gente sea asi por la misma facilidad con que se les da las cosas

saludos desde colombia!!!


----------



## sammaael (May 18, 2010)

por eso creo que seria bueno que el que quiera escribir algo sea porque realmente quiere participar, eso se consigue endureciendo un poco el registro, y si solo quiere pegar una leida a algun tema que lo haga sin que sea necesario el registro y si le da flojera que simplemente no haga nada...
bueno de todas formas de algun modo se debe financiar este foro y si no me equivoco debe tener algo que ver con la cantidad de registrados y de visitantes no??


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2010)

cuanta mas gente entra a mirar mas vale la publicidad.
no es lo mismo un cartel publicitario en una calle muerta que en una avenida transitada.


----------



## CAYSER (May 26, 2010)

Buen post cacho.

Quiero contarles de algunas fraces y en especial una ,que ami me enseñaron mis catedraticos ,bueno en las universidades hay una sabia frase que circula o vaga por los pasadizos y aulas (hace 8 años atras en la universidad ,en my caso)¨el saber es poder¨,esta frase ya viene de la epoca donde la iglesia tenia poder y hera el brazo derecho del rey o gobernante de la epoca,en donde la religion CATOLICA tenia conocimientos demasiado ,pues solo ellos leian los libros que solian escribir en idioma latin y tenian recelos y tomaban precausiones (escribian al reves ,escribian con tinta echa con limon para transparencia y cada ves que colocaban en contra de la luz se leyera ,o agregaban algun elemento quimico alas paginas que despues de leer e informarte de todo simplemente te llevaba a la muerte (para cambiar de pagina llevaban el dedo a la lengua para asi ensalibar el dedo y obtener un mejor agarre de la hoja) asi esta informacion nunca llegaria a manos de personas no preparadas y nunca serian dibulgadas.

-En otras palabras te dice esta lectura ,hay normas para escribir y saber leer ,si quieres compartir haslo bien para que entiendan los demas foristas ,y si no te comportaras como los catolicos de esa epoca.

-La frase ,*EL SABER ES PODER* ;se interpreta asi,*SI UNO QUE ES ESTUDIADO NO SABE QUE HACER CON TANTO PODER ,TE IMAGINAS QUE HARA UN IGNORANTE CON MUCHO PODER.*

Bueno con esto quiero decir que la informacion aqui expresada en foros de electronica deberia de ser algo mas estricto,paginas atras e leydo ,que hay gente que pregunta incoherencias y quien mas que ustedes (foristas y moderadores)que conocen esa realidad ,en verdad hay gente que no conoce mucho de electronica (electronica basica)y quieren saber todo tratando de preguntar a los demas foristas tratando asi de ocupar el tiempo en preguntar cosas no acuerdas con el tema (comprobado en los foros)y lo peor de todo es que los mismos MODERADORES,responden a sus inquietudes vagas de quienes me pareceria que por lo menos deberian de LEER.

-Pues simple logica que deberian aplicar los amigo recientemente al tema o a foros de electronica.

si YO se que no se nada en realidad de electronica y me gusta esta ciencia ,me preguntaria como lo ago para aprender ,pues si alo mejor no cuento con dinero para estudiar en un CEO (centro de educacion ocupacional),INSTITUTO(formacion de tecnicos) o UNIVERSIDAD(alma mater de los ingeniros),bien pues empesaria por indagar o investigar en los libros o facil en internet que esta en plena boga,quieras o no esta comprobado que para aprender tienes que emplear el habito de *LEER*, claro tu pensaras y diras que no es verdad,y que puedes aprender solo mirando y haciendo la practica ,si asi es tambien ,pero cuando uno hace un proyecto de cualquier embergadura siempre pero siempre te pediran que sustentes tu proyecto, bingo y para sustentar o afirmar algo de cierto pues hay que citar o mensionar las experiencias pasadas segun el tema osea quieras o no tienes que emplear el habito de la lectura ,al final no es malo ,esta comprobado que enriquese al ser humano (no te digo que es poder ,analiza tu que piensas a comparacion de otras personas que nunca leen)y no mata y tampoco es un vicio malo.

asi para mis amigos que piensan o creen que son nuevos pues lean todo el tema ,esta gente de aqui ya las realizo en practica y ellos estan escribiendo solo para contarte de alegria y emocion sus experiencias en el tema (me parece que no son envidiosos, pues estan compartiendo sus experiencias, solo te piden disimuladamente que tengas un poquito de tiempo en leer y si te gusto el tema no ROBES informacion para llevartelo a otros foros dedicado a la electronica ,aun asi sin siquiera decir GRACIAS......MIE.....S..! ,eso duele a y el dia que tu pases por eso ya veras como se sintio aquel amigo o forista que se quemo su cerebro varios dias en pensar el como realizarlo su proyecto,para que venga uno y facil te lo lleve sin decir gracias, y si lo coges el proyecto ,llevatelo y publicalo pero MENSIONA AL AUTOR o por lo menos de donde sacastes esa informacion ,y no te tomes atributos en decir que es tuyo o que eres el autor.

bueno manos ala obra a LEER que hay un monton de informacion en diferentes temas y asi evitar de estar preguntando tantas boberias .........:estudiando::estudiando::estudiando:


----------



## mati89 (May 26, 2010)

esta buena la idea del test en cada subsector pero tendremos que dejar los permisos de lectura asi como estan hasta el momento y que este sector que de asi como esta
porque es bueno aprender de cosas que todabia no conoces pero lo podes hacer sin preguntar antes de leer


----------



## edippo (May 30, 2010)

me encanto el post, ojala no haya metido la pata en algun thread ....

:buenpost:


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 2, 2010)

muy buen post de verdad Cacho! 
yo t*A*mb*IÉN* entre hace poco y espero no comete*R* un "crimen"!! jeje

digamos que no habia visto el foro de ésta manera... ahora me produce mas respeto jeje
Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 2, 2010)

esta discusion tambien es UTIL FUERA del foro


----------



## Cacho (Jun 2, 2010)

Gracias por los comentarios.
Me alegro de que sirva el tema 


Saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jun 2, 2010)

Que buen post Cacho.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 2, 2010)

Gracias Edix por el comentario.


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 2, 2010)

aprovechalo cacho.son 2 dias de elogios, pero ya sabes como es esto:
ya entrara alguno a decir que quienes opinan asi son unos egoistas y que todo este tema es ........

es asi la cosa: ciclico:
una palmada hoy ...una patada mañana .


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 2, 2010)

Claro, para ir tanteando lo que se avecina!!!
Saludos!!!


----------



## sammaael (Jun 2, 2010)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ya entrara alguno a decir que quienes opinan asi son unos egoistas


lo que pasa es que restringir la informacion absolutamente es algo tan de la antigua inquisicion. Lo que aca se postula es algo diferente: el que quiera aprender que aprenda aca esta toda la informacion que quiera, pero de escribir leseras no. Para eso es la dificultad en el registro, para "emparejar" hacia arriba y no hacia abajo
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 2, 2010)

Cíclico... Es la palabra justa...

En fin, ya caerán las quejas y los cachetazos... Por ahora, a descansar 


Saludos


----------



## CAYSER (Jun 5, 2010)

jajajaja parece que los que entramos en este tema ya emos aprendido y estamos compartiendo muy buenas ideas jajajajajaja solo falta que en su mayoria la gente de foros de electronica este de acuerdo,y ahora CACHO solo espera las cachetadas jajajajajajaj , no creo. 

saludos y gracias por el tema ,muy importante


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Jun 8, 2010)

Cacho, muy bueno el post, la verdad que me rei bastante cuando lo lei por primera vez. Sobre lo que se ha hablado en el resto del post, esta bastante interesante, estoy de acuerdo con el tema de la ortografia, es importante que todos escribamos como se debe, y soy conciente que tengo muchos errores, (al principio era un desastre, con el tema de las k y las abreviaturas, tanto me reto Cacho que hasta verguenza me daba, creo que he mejorado bastante)
El tema de los usuarios que no aportan, debo admitir que soy uno de ellos, porque descargo mucha informacion de esta pagina, pero poco puedo aportar, porque lo *Poco *que se, lo he aprendido de Aportes del foro, Pero siempre estoy dispuesto a contestar preguntas de algun usuario y trato de no desordenar nada jeje. Mas adelante, seguro voy a poder aportar algo (Este año empece con Ing Electronica) 
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2010)

Se agradecen los comentarios y la ausencia de cachetazos de Carlos 

Y Fabry, el no aportar por no conocer el tema no tiene nada de malo. Ni siquiera es criticable. El hacer las cosas mal (y a propósito a veces) es lo que termina hastiando y desatando el post. 
Qué linda catarsis que fue... La verdad me sentí mejor después de publicarla 

Saludos


----------



## nuk (Jun 16, 2010)

exelente post cacho y un saludo para todos... con respecto a:


tsunami dijo:


> que uno sea un usuario desde hace tiempo no es garantía de solución a los problemas....


opino lo mismo  gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

Mi opinion....



> que uno sea un usuario desde hace tiempo no es garantía de solución a los problemas....



Lo que creo y si estoy deacuerdo con EZ y Fer es que no es un foro al que se viene a que te arreglen los problemas.... y mucho menos de forma urgente....

para mi es un foro de consulta.... y eso te sirve para que uno mismo solucione sus problemas... y eso como que si se confunde....

y lo del tiempo que uno ha permanecido o el numero de mensajes que uno tiene es solo un indicador de que uno esta interesado en aprender o compartir.... no mas....

Saludos...


----------



## chacarock (Jun 17, 2010)

puf, por fin termine de leer, sea lo que sea que hagan, con lo del filtro, 
me alegro de ya estar suscripto

un abrazo a toda la comunidad y a los que derrochan su tiempo por ayudarnos y organizarnos, no nombrare a ninguno, por las dudas me olvide de alguno, pero si nombrare a don Andres por crear dar inicio al mejor foro de habla hispana del mundo 


saludos


----------

